# Monistat on hair?



## HAIRapy (Nov 5, 2007)

Okay everyone, I've heard people say so much on this subject, but I've never actually seen a poll on it or I may have missed it. Anyway, Do you put it in your hair? If so, what does it do for your hair? I mean, I know it is supposed to make it grow, but what in it makes it grow? Also, how do you apply it? Like a perm or something?


----------



## Candy_C (Nov 5, 2007)

MtAiryHoney said:


> Okay everyone, I've heard people say so much on this subject, but I've never actually seen a poll on it or I may have missed it. Anyway, Do you put it in your hair? If so, what does it do for your hair? I mean, I know it is supposed to make it grow, but what in it makes it grow? Also, how do you apply it? Like a perm or something?



off/topic

over here in the uk we have caneston as a type of monistat


it has 2% of that ingredients in there


----------



## Moroni (Nov 5, 2007)

Hey, MtAiryHoney, it took me a while to get used to the search features as well.  Here's a link with all the threads with Miconazole Nitrate in the topic.  Enjoy!

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/search.php?searchid=2460353


----------



## tiffers (Nov 5, 2007)

I used it for a few days, but had to stop cause it gave me pretty bad headaches. I mixed it with Miracle 8 oil and put it on my scalp once a day


----------



## SoOoNY (Nov 5, 2007)

I have been using it for exactly 2 weeks now and I can see results already. I haven't had a perm in 8 weeks so I am def due for one with all this new growth... I wont be getting one til Jan 4th tho. But I can tell its working... I mix it with Profective Growth oil and some BB Growth serum... (Can you tell I am trying to get some inches on my head)erplexed. Some poeple experience headaches... I havent had any... If not you can try MTG or BT... I am going to try those when my MN is done


----------



## yodie (Nov 6, 2007)

Do u ladies use a specific brand to achieve growth?

I'm using 2% MN that I brought on ebay. going on my 2nd consistent week. I'm not noticing much.


----------



## NYAmicas (Nov 11, 2007)

SoOoNY said:


> I have been using it for exactly 2 weeks now and I can see results already. I haven't had a perm in 8 weeks so I am def due for one with all this new growth... I wont be getting one til *Jan 4th* tho. But I can tell its working... I mix it with Profective Growth oil and some BB Growth serum... (Can you tell I am trying to get some inches on my head)erplexed. Some poeple experience headaches... I havent had any... If not you can try MTG or BT... I am going to try those when my MN is done


 
I'm stretching and Im hoping to be able to hold out til January 5th which would make it a 3 month stretch.
OP, I use Dollar General's version of Monistat that has 2% of MN. I wasnt applying it consistently (some do it twice a day or every other day) but I've noticed more newgrownth than usual. I will really be able to tell the difference when I relax my hair. I mix my MN with some shea butter oil and apply it on my scalp and rub it in a bit.


----------



## HoneyA (Nov 11, 2007)

No, I'm not going to try it. I don't put anything on my scalp except maybe oil and I haven't done that in a while.


----------



## Evazhair (Nov 11, 2007)

MtAiryHoney said:


> Okay everyone, I've heard people say so much on this subject, but I've never actually seen a poll on it or I may have missed it. Anyway,* Do you put it in your hair?* If so, what does it do for your hair? I mean, I know it is supposed to make it grow, but what in it makes it grow? Also, how do you apply it? Like a perm or something?



ETA I don't use Monistat, but I use MN (neosporin AF)
I don't think anyone puts it in their hair.Have you heard of anybdody actually putting it on their hair?Hair grows from the scalp,so it wouldn't make any sense to intentionally apply it to the strands, unless you want your hair to dry out The little bit that did touch my root really made it dry, so I had to counter it.  It works from using it on the scalp. I have used it twice and I stopped because my new growth was getting crazy. I am not claiming a miracle. My hair was already growing, and it definitely caused a spurt. I am currently debating on whether to try it again, or just throw it out.


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Nov 11, 2007)

I use the family dollar brand MN. I onced used the walmart generic brand and didnt see any results. I dont know whats in it that makes the hair grows and help to thicken it as well, but all I can say is take a look in my fotki to check out my results from using it.
http://public.fotki.com/mrshicks2002/mn-progress/

I mix mine with carrier and essential oil. I apply it to my scalp using a applicator bottle with the nozzle tip.

I know that some voted that they find it crazy to use, but IMO we never really know what we are using and all the ingredients thats in the products that we buy off the shelf. Some products that I have seen lately are using MN in there.


----------



## Tamrin (Nov 11, 2007)

Wow nice progress. I have been using MN too. and for a few weeks now and i love the progress.


----------



## angelface981 (Nov 11, 2007)

newbie here...i would totally use this. the reviews for this are awesome!


----------



## Creatividual (Nov 11, 2007)

SoOoNY said:


> I have been using it for exactly 2 weeks now and I can see results already. I haven't had a perm in 8 weeks so I am def due for one with all this new growth... I wont be getting one til Jan 4th tho. But I can tell its working... I mix it with Profective Growth oil and some BB Growth serum... (Can you tell I am trying to get some inches on my head)erplexed. Some poeple experience headaches... I havent had any... If not you can try MTG or BT... I am going to try those when my MN is done


 
I experienced headaches when I was using it ALONE. I now mix it with ORS Hair Fertilizer, 10 drops of peppermint oil, and 10 drops of rosemary extract and I don't experience headahces anymore. The growth I"m getting is amazing. I"m 4 weeks post and it feels like I'm 6 to 7 weeks post.


----------



## HAIRapy (Nov 11, 2007)

Okay, I've decided that I'm gonna try it! I have to do a Poll thread first to find out which one everyone uses, the Monistat or Neosporin AF.


----------



## SoOoNY (Nov 11, 2007)

vivacious1083 said:


> I experienced headaches when I was using it ALONE. I now mix it with ORS Hair Fertilizer, 10 drops of peppermint oil, and 10 drops of rosemary extract and I don't experience headahces anymore. The growth I"m getting is amazing. I"m 4 weeks post and it feels like I'm 6 to 7 weeks post.




I have been using it for 3 weeks and my growth is disgusting... I have to put my hair in Bantu Knots for some type of cute style, cause my buns don't even stay in place.  The middle of my hair is completely broken off from braids I put in over the summer and then permed it too soon... so my MN was a Godsend to make my hair retain some growth... I couldn't stand the lil choppy pieces sticking up. My edges have grown in... Ill have a progress pic in my fokti on the 20th

Mixing it with oils help the dryness, and it lets you oil ur scalp all at the time. Its great!


----------



## pazyamor (Nov 11, 2007)

Darn! I keep hearing this MN is the bomb! I'm really going to go buy this stuff tomorrow. So, the Dollar brand works just as well, cause a girl like me (read: poor college girl) cannot afford $22 Monistat...I never realized how expensive it was!


----------



## SoOoNY (Nov 11, 2007)

Wantlonghair_1988 said:


> Darn! I keep hearing this MN is the bomb! I'm really going to go buy this stuff tomorrow. So, the Dollar brand works just as well, cause a girl like me (read: poor college girl) cannot afford $22 Monistat...I never realized how expensive it was!




Girl, I am in college too and I looked at the price and I was like I may not be able to go this... I am about to graduate and Sallie Mae is about to be on my ass... so I cant afford to pay 17.99 for a lil tube. Family Dollar has it for $5.19 here in Philly and it works better... I bought 3 for the price of one... I would rather be broke in Jan (my Grad date) and have a banging head of hair then being broke in Jan (its inevitable...lol) and be bald...


----------



## Babydall818 (Nov 12, 2007)

Wow...monistat...like seriously?

That is definately a new one for me? what is it ..2% of what that makes your hair grow?


----------



## AgapeQueen (Nov 12, 2007)

I am using MTG right now...can I use MN and MTG?


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo (Nov 20, 2007)

Also, can you use mn up to the time you relax or do you have to stop a week beforehand like when you use sulfur?


----------



## HoneyDew (Nov 20, 2007)

Babydall818 said:


> Wow...monistat...like seriously?
> 
> That is definately a new one for me? what is it ..2% of what that makes your hair grow?



People use it for the active ingredient Miconazole nitrate.  It, and other antifungals, can be found in other products, as well.  There are just some that opt to use Monistat.  Antifungals help with dandruff and scalp problems and it just so happens to speed growth in some.


----------



## aloof one (Nov 21, 2007)

ok i don't want to lock a thread so i deleted my post...


----------



## wannabelong (Nov 21, 2007)

Hello Ladies,

I'm a newbie and I've read about the results from using MN.  I'm going to Family Dollar today! 

Donita


----------



## aloof one (Nov 21, 2007)

Btw I really didnt mean to sound mean (but I think I did)

I was planning on getting the Dollar General brand coochie cream and trying it out, but Im going to be realistic about the results and just wait and see, because sometimes when I read these success stories I cant help but feel like someone is pulling my leg. By pulling my leg I mean Shima business... Like paintbrush and pig doo doo and all that mumbo jumbo kinda business. I just hate reading how someone got an inch overnight or went from balding to a full head of hair in a week... because its just impossible.


----------



## LondonDiva (Nov 21, 2007)

Candy_C said:


> off/topic
> 
> over here in the uk we have caneston as a type of monistat
> 
> ...



Canestan doesn't contain MN the active ingredient in that is clotrimazole. Daktarin which you can get from Boot/Superdrug (for UK Ladies) contains MN.


----------



## HoneyDew (Nov 21, 2007)

al00fone said:


> Btw I really didnt mean to sound mean (but I think I did)
> 
> I was planning on getting the Dollar General brand coochie cream and trying it out, but Im going to be realistic about the results and just wait and see, because sometimes when I read these success stories I cant help but feel like someone is pulling my leg. By pulling my leg I mean Shima business... Like paintbrush and pig doo doo and all that mumbo jumbo kinda business. *I just hate reading how someone got an inch overnight or went from balding to a full head of hair in a week*... because its just impossible.



I have never really heard reviews like that.  I realize you are exaggerating, but I really honestly never hear off the wall reviews.

I do hear of ladies getting 1 inch a month or so and I believe that you CAN get that.  What I am skeptical about is that the faster growth can continue. 

Are the growth enhancing products prolonging the growth cycle or simply helping you reach shedding periods just that much faster?


----------



## Windsy (Nov 21, 2007)

HoneyDew said:


> I have never really heard reviews like that. I realize you are exaggerating, but I really honestly never hear off the wall reviews.
> 
> I do hear of ladies getting 1 inch a month or so and I believe that you CAN get that. What I am skeptical about is that the faster growth can continue.
> 
> Are the growth enhancing products prolonging the growth cycle or simply helping you reach shedding periods just that much faster?


 

Well stated!!!


----------



## iaec06 (Nov 21, 2007)

al00fone said:


> Btw I really didnt mean to sound mean (but I think I did)
> 
> I was planning on getting the Dollar General brand coochie cream and trying it out, but Im going to be realistic about the results and just wait and see, because sometimes when I read these success stories I cant help but feel like someone is pulling my leg. By pulling my leg I mean Shima business... Like paintbrush and pig doo doo and all that mumbo jumbo kinda business. I just hate reading how someone got an inch overnight or went from balding to a full head of hair in a week... because its just impossible.


 
hi I know how skeptical you feel because I was the same way at first and then I was like well I have done worst to my hair so why not .. so I tried it and it has given me the most growth ever ever ..


----------



## aloof one (Nov 22, 2007)

I dont get your last question, but I guess my second post doesnt make sense because I backspaced my first.

I am not saying the stuff doesnt work. 

But I am saying some people on here like to get ahead of themselves and say they got growth after 2 nights, or that they notice changes in thickness after 5 days. But I wont call anyone out. I just think its silly to have comparison pics after one day of using something. I mean, you cant possibly see results that soon. I can honestly say my head was itching after a week of MTG, but taking pics of your ends and saying there is a difference after 2 days?? Some people are just anticipating growth so they think they see it..


HoneyDew said:


> I have never really heard reviews like that.  I realize you are exaggerating, but I really honestly never hear off the wall reviews.
> 
> I do hear of ladies getting 1 inch a month or so and I believe that you CAN get that.  What I am skeptical about is that the faster growth can continue.
> 
> Are the growth enhancing products prolonging the growth cycle or simply helping you reach shedding periods just that much faster?


----------



## indefinite (Nov 22, 2007)

al00fone said:


> I dont get your last question, but I guess my second post doesnt make sense because I backspaced my first.
> 
> I am not saying the stuff doesnt work.
> 
> But I am saying some people on here like to get ahead of themselves and say they got growth *after 2 nights*, or that they notice changes in thickness after 5 days. But I wont call anyone out. I just think its silly to have comparison pics after one day of using something. I mean, you cant possibly see results that soon. I can honestly say my head was itching after a week of MTG, but taking pics of your ends and saying there is a difference after 2 days?? Some people are just anticipating growth so they think they see it..


I totally agree


----------



## LondonDiva (Nov 22, 2007)

Everybody has different growth rates, and although people may not gain any particular length that can be measured some do notice growth after short periods of time.  I personally didn't believe it myself, but decided to try it with BT (Boundless Tresses) as some reported noticing waves of new growth in a matter of days, so I tried mine straight after a fresh relaxer and 3 days later I felt the new growth coming through. This was after using it continuously daily. To each their own at the end of the day. People know their hair and how fast/slow it grows. It makes no difference to me or some whether others believe them or not if it's growing it's growing. If some claim 1 inch per month then that's 1/4 inch per week, then a few ripples that kick start that NG in 3 days is not hard to believe in my opinion.


----------



## chavascandy (Nov 22, 2007)

I purchased the Dollar Tree Brand of MN.  When I apply it to my scalp it makes my scalp tingle.  I've been using it for 2weeks strong and, I have some newly new growth.  I make sure the product gets directly on my scalp because my hair is cornrowed.

It works for me!


----------



## HoneyDew (Nov 22, 2007)

al00fone said:


> I dont get your last question, but I guess my second post doesnt make sense because I backspaced my first.




My last question has nothing to doing with your state.  I was just stating my problem with growth aids.  My only worry is that these aids are just making you reach your hair's shedding period (the telogen phase) faster.  Or is it just lengthening the growing or Anagen phase.  I worry that after I'd stop using these products I would get lots of shedding.  It may not be a problem and I am just being paranoid, but considering the fact that your hair will eventually shed anyway, seems like you would grow dependant on these growth aids.  Even if someone gets the lengths she desires, it seems that she is just setting herself up to be dependant on these products to maintain that length.  I hope I am explaining it easily, but my problem with growth aids is based on the fact that I hardly see longterm users of them in order to really see the effects of the products later on.


----------



## aloof one (Nov 23, 2007)

Maybe you could solve it by using it off and on? Like instead of year round just use it, then stop when you get a growth spurt... wait... then start up again maybe?



HoneyDew said:


> My last question has nothing to doing with your state.  I was just stating my problem with growth aids.  My only worry is that these aids are just making you reach your hair's shedding period (the telogen phase) faster.  Or is it just lengthening the growing or Anagen phase.  I worry that after I'd stop using these products I would get lots of shedding.  It may not be a problem and I am just being paranoid, but considering the fact that your hair will eventually shed anyway, seems like you would grow dependant on these growth aids.  Even if someone gets the lengths she desires, it seems that she is just setting herself up to be dependant on these products to maintain that length.  I hope I am explaining it easily, but my problem with growth aids is based on the fact that I hardly see longterm users of them in order to really see the effects of the products later on.


----------



## HoneyDew (Nov 25, 2007)

al00fone said:


> Maybe you could solve it by using it off and on? Like instead of year round just use it, then stop when you get a growth spurt... wait... then start up again maybe?



That sounds interesting.

I gave up on that stuff, though.  I was one of the people that got headaches.  I used it for about a month early this year, or was that last year. I don't remember.  But, I enjoy hearing about the results of others.


----------



## Creatividual (Nov 27, 2007)

HoneyDew said:


> My last question has nothing to doing with your state. I was just stating my problem with growth aids. My only worry is that these aids are just making you reach your hair's shedding period (the telogen phase) faster. Or is it just lengthening the growing or Anagen phase. I worry that after I'd stop using these products I would get lots of shedding. It may not be a problem and I am just being paranoid, but considering the fact that your hair will eventually shed anyway, seems like you would grow dependant on these growth aids. Even if someone gets the lengths she desires, it seems that she is just setting herself up to be dependant on these products to maintain that length. I hope I am explaining it easily, but my problem with growth aids is based on the fact that I hardly see longterm users of them in order to really see the effects of the products later on.


 
You pose a great question. What I think is that say your hair genetically grows for 4 years and that is WL after those 4 years. I think the growth aids just speed the process of getting to the end result faster. So instead of it taking 4 years to get to WL, it will take you 2 or 3 years instead.

I like the growth that I get from growth aids but they can be a pain in the butt! Every other night I have to apply the stuff. Maybe I'm lazy. LOL. But I just mixed up a new batch so once I use up that whole jar, I think I will be done with using growth aids. By the time that jar is used up, I should be WL! Woo Hoo!


----------



## TwistNMx (Nov 27, 2007)

Evazhair said:


> ETA I don't use Monistat, but I use MN (neosporin AF)
> I don't think anyone puts it in their hair.Have you heard of anybdody actually putting it on their hair?Hair grows from the scalp,so it wouldn't make any sense to intentionally apply it to the strands, unless you want your hair to dry out The little bit that did touch my root really made it dry, so I had to counter it. It works from using it on the scalp. I have used it twice and I stopped because my new growth was getting crazy. I am not claiming a miracle. My hair was already growing, and it definitely caused a spurt. I am currently debating on whether to try it again, or just throw it out.


 
She does:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=171799

And results


----------



## TwistNMx (Nov 27, 2007)

chavascandy said:


> I purchased the Dollar Tree Brand of MN. When I apply it to my scalp it makes my scalp tingle. I've been using it for 2weeks strong and, I have some newly new growth. I make sure the product gets directly on my scalp because my hair is cornrowed.
> 
> It works for me!


WoW!  I love those results....very encouraging.  I just started my journey this Thanksgiving and will have to get a fotki.
 I say....keep up the good work!


----------



## tylertown (Dec 26, 2007)

vivacious1083 said:


> I experienced headaches when I was using it ALONE. I now mix it with ORS Hair Fertilizer, 10 drops of peppermint oil, and 10 drops of rosemary extract and I don't experience headahces anymore. The growth I"m getting is amazing. I"m 4 weeks post and it feels like I'm 6 to 7 weeks post.


 

Okay. This is like the 3rd time I've heard this. 

I can't believe something you rub on your scalp is strong enough to seep into your skin and cause headACHES?  

No ma'am. I'm one of those who don't need more hair THAT bad. lol it's just not that serious.


----------



## spamack78 (Dec 26, 2007)

I heard it works...my sister know's this girl who's sister is in prison and she said her hair is almost to her butt. She said they use MN in prison on their scalps...didn't think it would grow hair that long.


----------



## aloof one (Dec 26, 2007)

spamack78 said:


> I heard it works...my sister know's this girl who's sister is in prison and she said her hair is almost to her butt. She said they use MN in prison on their scalps...didn't think it would grow hair that long.



Why can't I stop laughing?

I believe you, but i had this horribe thought: No wonder we took so long to find out and nobody believes it... it takes someone to get out of jail just for the word to get out! It's an inside thing.


----------



## spamack78 (Dec 26, 2007)

LOL


----------



## Sade' (Dec 27, 2007)

LOL I would just like to know WHO was the first person to ever try this?!? I mean who accidentally or purposely put it on their scalp one day. LMAO What's the origin of MN for hair. LOL


----------



## Nonie (Dec 27, 2007)

Sade' said:


> LOL I would just like to know WHO was the first person to ever try this?!? I mean who accidentally or purposely put it on their scalp one day. LMAO What's the origin of MN for hair. LOL



My guess is that someone with some fungal rash (eg ringworm) figured that a fungal treatment like Monistat could cure the rash on their head and tried it. It worked but besides curing the rash came the the bonus of the lost hair growing back - because the rash that was causing hairloss was gone. And then the theory that Monistat can grow hair was born. *shrug*


----------



## Sade' (Dec 27, 2007)

Ok...I'll take that!!


----------



## Coffee (Dec 27, 2007)

I just finished a 30 day trial using MN and various oils. Here is a link that shows the results.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=182975


----------



## sonce (Dec 27, 2007)

tylertown said:


> Okay. This is like the 3rd time I've heard this.
> 
> I can't believe something you rub on your scalp is strong enough to seep into your skin and cause headACHES?
> 
> No ma'am. I'm one of those who don't need more hair THAT bad. lol it's just not that serious.


Ditto. I was considering trying it until I read about the headaches. Even if they can be eliminated by diluting the product, the headaches indicate that MN's effects are more than scalp-deep, and as the longterm effects of this product are unknown, I'm not about to be one of the first set of guinea pigs. I recall that when Placenta-based shampoos and conditioners first hit the market, there was a similar rush to use them for growth and softness. Now, many years later, they have been linked to breast, ovarian, and uterine cancer. Good luck to those of you are willing to try seemingly anything for hair growth. I hope MN doesn't turn out to be a case of "buy now, pay later."


----------



## aloof one (Dec 27, 2007)

MN is just like any other fungal cream.

If that were the case children would be walking around with tumors after their parents used the stuff to get rid of ringworms. It isnt a "headache," but rather your hair itching from growing, and its like a dull throb in your scalp. The cream kills the fungus, your scalp has a better growing environment and hair gets stimulated and starts growing. Faster hair growth usually means tingling or dull throb or scalp aches, etc. I mean, seriously, when I see people getting cervical cancer from using MN down there then I'll believe there is a problem with using it up here



sonce said:


> Ditto. I was considering trying it until I read about the headaches. Even if they can be eliminated by diluting the product, the headaches indicate that MN's effects are more than scalp-deep, and as the longterm effects of this product are unknown, I'm not about to be one of the first set of guinea pigs. I recall that when Placenta-based shampoos and conditioners first hit the market, there was a similar rush to use them for growth and softness. Now, many years later, they have been linked to breast, ovarian, and uterine cancer. Good luck to those of you are willing to try seemingly anything for hair growth. I hope MN doesn't turn out to be a case of "buy now, pay later."


----------



## sonce (Dec 28, 2007)

al00fone said:


> MN is just like any other fungal cream.
> 
> If that were the case children would be walking around with tumors after their parents used the stuff to get rid of ringworms. It isnt a "headache," but rather your hair itching from growing, and its like a dull throb in your scalp. The cream kills the fungus, your scalp has a better growing environment and hair gets stimulated and starts growing. Faster hair growth usually means tingling or dull throb or scalp aches, etc. I mean, seriously, when I see people getting cervical cancer from using MN down there then I'll believe there is a problem with using it up here


You seem to forget that MN is prescribed for only 3-7 days of use. Using it for weeks and months does not have any medical basis so even if your 'safe down there = safe up here' argument initially makes sense, the sheer duration of use for hair growth purposes greatly weakens your argument. And your argument actually doesn't make sense to me initially because the vagina and scalp are two very different body parts, hence why oil, hair spray, and gel can touch your scalp without issue but you would be crazy to apply them to your vaginal cavity. Also, you are glossing over the fact that MN is prescribed to _correct _an imbalance. It is not just handed out randomly for women to use as the mood strikes them. You are either assuming that everyone who uses this has a fungal infection or at least assuming that killing off fungus even with no symptoms of a problem is ok. This assumption, if not false, is at least unproven and cannot be taken as true. Considering how important the balance of flora is elsewhere in the body (ex: the vagina, stomach, and intestines), I wonder if it isn't just as important for the flora on the scalp to be balanced, and I wonder if introducing an agent that threatens to disturb that balance is not going to prove problematic in the long run. Bottom line: using MN on your head is an act of faith, so let's not try to dredge up any farfetched scientific explanations in order to pretend otherwise. I'm not trying to dissuade anyone because as long as it is not my head, it is not my problem. I am just expressing my opinion and encouraging us all to keep it real--do what you do but don't labor under any illusions.


----------



## pistachio (Dec 28, 2007)

I decided to give MN another try.  Last time I used a generic one and it had mineral oil in in so maybe that why it was not good but this time I got Monistat 3, and it contains no mineral oil, but it's kinda pricey.  I've only done it for two days, no results yet, I'll wait a couple of weeks to determine that.


----------



## *Luscious*Locked*Doc (Dec 28, 2007)

I think this is a case just like MTG where there are people who use it for their own reasons and people who don't.  The truth is dermis is relatively similar throughout the body the difference between vaginal dermis and many other types is that the vaginal dermis has more glands for secretion relative to any other part of the body as well as a higher density of nerves.  Monostat 7, an antifungal treatment used to correct a fungal infection when the bacterial flora are overrun is prescribed for 1-7 days (depending on dosage 4%insert is usually 1 day etc) to correct this problem.  Part of the reason the duration isn't any longer is because this is the "norm" for when the condition should have been cleared up with correct application.  Any infection continuing for longer than the prescribed days for treatment is clearly more severe and would require a stronger remedy.  Many of the drugs that can be prescribed topically have to pass the similar standards of drug screening by the FDA as those ingested.  Which means trials on longer term use without harmful side effects.  I am not saying that in defense of MN use on the scalp simply stating that there is scientific testing and trial behind MOST NOT ALL items on the grocer shelf...also recall this treatment does not work for everyone which would suggest that some individuals have imbalance issues that do need to be corrected and some simply don't...


----------



## aloof one (Dec 30, 2007)

It's prescribed that way because that is the amount of time it takes to cure regular yeast infections. Typically if the infection hasn't cleared they want you to stop taking it and get something stronger because it could be worse than a normal yeast infection. And this may come as a shock to you, but MN is *not just for the vagina.* It is in different fungal creams for *all *parts of the body, regardless of whether MN is more popular in vaginal creams. MN can treat ringworms on the scalp as well. I am not spouting out nonsense as you may believe, just stop by a pharmacy or doctor and ask about it. There are plenty of medicines that are used to gain alternative results from what they were originally made for.

No one is working with illusions. No one glossed over any facts, either. While your narrative was interesting, I still don't understand your argument either. It looks like you just came into a thread looking down from your high horse and on the offensive. Placenta? Seriously, you are comparing apples and shoes. One *may *cause breast cancer from being used, period. One has been used on the skin to regulate fungus all over the body and has absolutely no link to cancer or any other chronic disease for that matter. Yes, it has side effects (for some)... but even taking Aspirin has side effects. Heck, eating beans has side effects.



sonce said:


> You seem to forget that MN is prescribed for only 3-7 days of use. Using it for weeks and months does not have any medical basis so even if your 'safe down there = safe up here' argument initially makes sense, the sheer duration of use for hair growth purposes greatly weakens your argument. And your argument actually doesn't make sense to me initially because the vagina and scalp are two very different body parts, hence why oil, hair spray, and gel can touch your scalp without issue but you would be crazy to apply them to your vaginal cavity. Also, you are glossing over the fact that MN is prescribed to _correct _an imbalance. It is not just handed out randomly for women to use as the mood strikes them. *You are either assuming that everyone who uses this has a fungal infection or at least assuming that killing off fungus even with no symptoms of a problem is ok.* This assumption, if not false, is at least unproven and cannot be taken as true. Considering how important the balance of flora is elsewhere in the body (ex: the vagina, stomach, and intestines), I wonder if it isn't just as important for the flora on the scalp to be balanced, and I wonder if introducing an agent that threatens to disturb that balance is not going to prove problematic in the long run. Bottom line: using MN on your head is an act of faith, so let's not try to dredge up any farfetched scientific explanations in order to pretend otherwise. I'm not trying to dissuade anyone because as long as it is not my head, it is not my problem. I am just expressing my opinion and encouraging us all to keep it real--do what you do but don't labor under any illusions.


----------



## aloof one (Dec 30, 2007)

And please don't put words in my mouth.

Keep in mind I never said EVERYONE should try MN, and i never said it would work for everyone either. If you don't have a lot of fungus on your scalp obviously it may change nothing. The clearer your scalp (of fungus, dirt, excess oils) the better the growth environment, so for some when the MN kills the fungus, their hair does grow faster.

I never said everyone had fungus either. I don't know everyone's situation, but I do know that obviously the stuff works for some situations.
Also, If there is no fungus it isn't killing anything. But it does stop some from growing.




sonce said:


> You seem to forget that MN is prescribed for only 3-7 days of use. Using it for weeks and months does not have any medical basis so even if your 'safe down there = safe up here' argument initially makes sense, the sheer duration of use for hair growth purposes greatly weakens your argument. And your argument actually doesn't make sense to me initially because the vagina and scalp are two very different body parts, hence why oil, hair spray, and gel can touch your scalp without issue but you would be crazy to apply them to your vaginal cavity. Also, you are glossing over the fact that MN is prescribed to _correct _an imbalance. It is not just handed out randomly for women to use as the mood strikes them. *You are either assuming that everyone who uses this has a fungal infection or at least assuming that killing off fungus even with no symptoms of a problem is ok. *This assumption, if not false, is at least unproven and cannot be taken as true. Considering how important the balance of flora is elsewhere in the body (ex: the vagina, stomach, and intestines), I wonder if it isn't just as important for the flora on the scalp to be balanced, and I wonder if introducing an agent that threatens to disturb that balance is not going to prove problematic in the long run. Bottom line: using MN on your head is an act of faith, so let's not try to dredge up any farfetched scientific explanations in order to pretend otherwise. I'm not trying to dissuade anyone because as long as it is not my head, it is not my problem. I am just expressing my opinion and encouraging us all to keep it real--do what you do but don't labor under any illusions.


----------



## HAIRapy (Dec 30, 2007)

Goodness... I can't believe this thread is still alive and kicking. Here's my update since I posted this thread: I got hyped up by the growth the other women had gotten and decided to try it myself. This is not for me. It made me sick as a dog! It wasn't the headache that other people talked about, I was lightheaded and nauseous for like 2 days. I put it on before I went to bed (like 9PM). When I got up in the morning, I was sick. I had to go to work, but I had to leave early because I couldn't work in that condition. I RAN home, washed it out and was in the bed for the rest of that day and most of the next. I will not be trying that again because I felt horrible. However, if you are already using it with no problems, I am happy for you because the results are stellar from the people I've seen that used it.


----------



## caribeandiva (Dec 31, 2007)

I used monistat on my scalp and i saw increased hair growth. I section my hair and massaged it in like i was oiling my scalp.


----------



## tt8 (Dec 31, 2007)

sonce said:


> Ditto. I was considering trying it until I read about the headaches. Even if they can be eliminated by diluting the product, the headaches indicate that MN's effects are more than scalp-deep, and as the longterm effects of this product are unknown, I'm not about to be one of the first set of guinea pigs. I recall that when Placenta-based shampoos and conditioners first hit the market, there was a similar rush to use them for growth and softness. Now, many years later, they have been linked to breast, ovarian, and uterine cancer. Good luck to those of you are willing to try seemingly anything for hair growth. I hope MN doesn't turn out to be a case of "buy now, pay later."



GIRL PULEEZ, IT IS MADE TO LITERALLY BE PUT INSIDE YA. WHAT HARMS IT GONNA DO ON YOUR SCALP THAT IT WON'T DO DOWN YONDER??


----------



## It~Can~Grow (Dec 31, 2007)

Two questions so I don't get it wrong:

1) What is the mix ratio? How many tsp, tbs, etc of MN (2%?), to sulfar 8, to coconut oil?

and

2) Can I use this at the same time that I use the "Long Hair Growth Potion" (cedarwood, rosemary, jojoba, grapeseed and thyme eo's)

Thanks ladies


----------



## It~Can~Grow (Dec 31, 2007)

Just doing the B-ump*


It~Can~Grow said:


> Two questions so I don't get it wrong:
> 
> 1) What is the mix ratio? How many tsp, tbs, etc of MN (2%?), to sulfar 8, to coconut oil?
> 
> ...


----------



## aloof one (Jan 13, 2008)

Man I forgot about MN... haven't used it in like 2-3 weeks. I guess I completely forgot. I been busy. I'll try to use that tube I have up when I remember to actually put the stuff on


----------



## pistachio (Jan 17, 2008)

UPDATE:

Okay so I relaxed my hair on January 7, and today is 10 days later. I have 1/4" new growth already, when normally I can even feel the wave of a kink until AT LEAST three, four, or this time of year, even until FIVE weeks.  This seems very promising and I will continue my mixture of 2:1 ratio of MN to coconut oil.  This means that I have to buy two boxes of Monistat3 for one ounce which gets pricey real quick.  The generic ones don't seem to work on my head  I have right now three ounces of MN and 1.5 ounces of oil in my bottle.  I would prefer to use it straight, but it's too drying on my hair for that.


----------



## **Glamourlicious** (Jan 17, 2008)

I ahve been on it since beginnaing of Decemeber...first month progress is in my siggy.  I use it alone and with BT and or Rosemary Oil.  Me loves it.


----------



## AsTheCurlzTurns (Jan 17, 2008)

Caramel_Diva said:


> I ahve been on it since beginnaing of Decemeber...first month progress is in my siggy.  I use it alone and with BT and or Rosemary Oil.  *Me loves it.*



Along with the bolded, you forgot to say your hair seems to be loving it too!  Gurlie you got some fantastic growth!!! I just started using this myself, so hopefully I get enough NG using this method and I may just go 'head and chop my texturized ends off sooner than I think!  Keep up the great work!


----------



## Xavier (Jan 17, 2008)

Caramel_Diva said:


> I ahve been on it since beginnaing of Decemeber...first month progress is in my siggy. I use it alone and with BT and or Rosemary Oil. Me loves it.


 

Your progress is amazing Caramel Diva. I hate jumping on bandwagons but these progress pics are really tempting me.


----------



## Xavier (Jan 17, 2008)

tt8 said:


> GIRL PULEEZ, IT IS MADE TO LITERALLY BE PUT INSIDE YA. WHAT HARMS IT GONNA DO ON YOUR SCALP THAT IT WON'T DO DOWN YONDER??


 
 That's funny


----------



## pistachio (Jan 17, 2008)

My sister is approaching her second trimester of pregnancy, and will be relaxing soon I think.  I wonder if MN is safe to use now, or should she wait until she relaxes???


----------



## Lotus (Jan 17, 2008)

pistachio said:


> My sister is approaching her second trimester of pregnancy, and will be relaxing soon I think. I wonder if MN is safe to use now, or should she wait until she relaxes???


 
I'd advise her not to, until the baby was born. We (and I say we, cuz I use it too) dont know the long term affects. My health one thing, baby's health another.  Some women say it gave them headaches... how's a fetus going to communicate that?


----------



## KinksnCurlz (Jan 17, 2008)

Nonie said:


> My guess is that someone with some fungal rash (eg ringworm) figured that a fungal treatment like Monistat could cure the rash on their head and tried it. It worked but besides curing the rash came the the bonus of the lost hair growing back - because the rash that was causing hairloss was gone. And then the theory that Monistat can grow hair was born. *shrug*



BWAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
I love u nonie!


----------



## lisana (Jan 17, 2008)

Caramel_Diva said:


> I ahve been on it since beginnaing of Decemeber...first month progress is in my siggy.  I use it alone and with BT and or Rosemary Oil.  Me loves it.



your hair progress is amazing, an so pretty. Last night I mixed up my two tubes of MN but I mixed it with so much other stuff that I may have diluted the effective, you thread makes me think I need to start over just add and little oil to it next time


----------



## mzhotniz86 (Jan 17, 2008)

al00fone said:


> Btw I really didnt mean to sound mean (but I think I did)
> 
> I was planning on getting the Dollar General brand coochie cream and trying it out, but Im going to be realistic about the results and just wait and see, because sometimes when I read these success stories I cant help but feel like someone is pulling my leg. By pulling my leg I mean Shima business... Like paintbrush and pig doo doo and all that mumbo jumbo kinda business. I just hate reading how someone got an inch overnight or went from balding to a full head of hair in a week... because its just impossible.


 

you're like me. its not too much the fact that i think someone is bulldoo-dooing me, i just want to see someone start their progress from a FRESH RELAXER, use the MN or whatever its called, and then post the progress pictures. theres no way for us to really tell how much growth you have when you start from 2 and 3 weeks post relaxer and claim that its all MN. its hard cause we dont know how much growth you usually get or how fast your hair grows in the first place. we dont know know whats in your diet or what else you do (exercising) that may actually aiding your growth. maybe we should have one of those contests. we will have volunteers start putting MN on their scalp from a fresh touch up, then take pictures along the way to show the growth. anybody up for it? ...or do we already have one going on?


----------



## lisana (Jan 17, 2008)

mzhotniz86 said:


> you're like me. its not too much the fact that i think someone is bulldoo-dooing me, i just want to see someone start their progress from a FRESH RELAXER, use the MN or whatever its called, and then post the progress pictures. theres no way for us to really tell how much growth you have when you start from 2 and 3 weeks post relaxer and claim that its all MN. its hard cause we dont know how much growth you usually get or how fast your hair grows in the first place. we dont know know whats in your diet or what else you do (exercising) that may actually aiding your growth. maybe we should have one of those contests. we will have volunteers start putting MN on their scalp from a fresh touch up, then take pictures along the way to show the growth. anybody up for it? ...or do we already have one going on?




good point, i never though of it like that before. It is probably best to wait until the fresh relaxer to truly measure results.


----------



## longr (Jan 17, 2008)

I started using MN 3 days after my last relaxer, which was 12/19/07.  Unfortunately, I did not take pics, but I have about an average of an inch of new growth on my head.  The NG is longer than 1 inch in some parts of my head and shorter in others.  Honestly, my hair tends to grow about 1/2 to 3/4 of an inch a month without any growth aids.  However, on the right side of my head, about halfway to 2/3 way back, I had a growth spurt immediately!  

I must say that I almost stopped using the MN the 1st week b/c my scalp itched horribly.  I have had psoriasis/exzema/Seborrheic Dermatitis since I was a teenager (I list them all because different dermatologists have given me different diagnoses over the years). At best, I would say that I have really bad dandruff and break out in dry patches around my hairline... I have tried everything including OTC shampoos, prescription shampoos, and topical creams prescribed by doctors....  BUT I can tell you nothing has worked like my MN concoction.... My scalp is clear!!! No patches, no dandruff, no dryness, no flakes!!!  
Not to mention, my hair has grown!!!  They say dandruff is a fungus in your head, and a naturopathic doctor once told me my eczema/dry patches were an overproduction of yeast in my body... Well, MN is for yeast infections and my eczema is gone.  I am thinking about using it on a dry patch I have on my arm...  Maybe the eczema/dry patches/dandruff/whatever was slowing down my growth and maybe the growth spurts will slow.  I almost don't care.  I don't have flakes and my My next relaxer won't be excruciatingly painful...  

Oh well, this was REALLY long.  I'll keep you posted.  I'm not one for pics, but maybe I'll start documenting my progress...

HTH.


----------



## scarcity21 (Jan 18, 2008)

longr said:


> I started using MN 3 days after my last relaxer, which was 12/19/07. Unfortunately, I did not take pics, but I have about an average of an inch of new growth on my head. The NG is longer than 1 inch in some parts of my head and shorter in others. Honestly, my hair tends to grow about 1/2 to 3/4 of an inch a month without any growth aids. However, on the right side of my head, about halfway to 2/3 way back, I had a growth spurt immediately!
> 
> *I must say that I almost stopped using the MN the 1st week b/c my scalp itched horribly.* I have had psoriasis/exzema/Seborrheic Dermatitis since I was a teenager (I list them all because different dermatologists have given me different diagnoses over the years). At best, I would say that I have really bad dandruff and break out in dry patches around my hairline... I have tried everything including OTC shampoos, prescription shampoos, and topical creams prescribed by doctors.... BUT I can tell you nothing has worked like my MN concoction.... My scalp is clear!!! No patches, no dandruff, no dryness, no flakes!!!
> Not to mention, my hair has grown!!! They say dandruff is a fungus in your head, and a naturopathic doctor once told me my eczema/dry patches were an overproduction of yeast in my body... Well, MN is for yeast infections and my eczema is gone. I am thinking about using it on a dry patch I have on my arm... Maybe the eczema/dry patches/dandruff/whatever was slowing down my growth and maybe the growth spurts will slow. I almost don't care. I don't have flakes and my My next relaxer won't be excruciatingly painful...
> ...


 

I started MN 3 days ago 1/15/08 and my scalp itches horribly...I knew it had to be MN cos thats the only thing diff than what i normally do....glad to know im not the only one and it will eventually subside...i will try to stick it out...


----------



## mzhotniz86 (Jan 18, 2008)

i think i'll do my own lil 'test' . after i get my touch up , im gonna start using mn on my edges and documenting it. my hairline is thin is certain spots, so hopefully I will see some sort of difference. i'll probably mix it with castor oil and im gonna take pictures too. i wanna get to the bottom of this!


----------



## **Glamourlicious** (Jan 18, 2008)

My itches with MN have not stopped.  Mine itches all the time.  I added more oil to it last night and put it in an applicator bottle...but mine is STIOLL itching.


----------



## longr (Jan 18, 2008)

Caramel_Diva said:


> My itches with MN have not stopped. Mine itches all the time. I added more oil to it last night and put it in an applicator bottle...but mine is STIOLL itching.


 

Funny thing is, the parts of my scalp that itched the most have the longest NG...erplexed  Maybe it what I was feeling was due to the growth spurt???

Anyway, I'm not itching much anymore.  I tweaked the recipe of my first batch and added the Vatika coconut oil and amla oil (both from my Indian grocery).  That may have helped...

HTH


----------



## DaRealist (Jan 18, 2008)

Lotus said:


> I'd advise her not to, until the baby was born. We (and I say we, cuz I use it too) dont know the long term affects. My health one thing, baby's health another. Some women say it gave them headaches... how's a fetus going to communicate that?


I agree that she should wait until the baby is born
Using MN for yeasts infections during pregnancy is highly watched by doctors too, so I think it's best to wait.


----------



## scarcity21 (Jan 18, 2008)

Caramel_Diva said:


> My itches with MN have not stopped. Mine itches all the time. I added more oil to it last night and put it in an applicator bottle...but mine is STIOLL itching.


i added rosemary e.oil and teatree oil...itchies subsided just a lil bit


----------



## scarcity21 (Jan 18, 2008)

longr said:


> Funny thing is, the parts of my scalp that itched the most have the longest NG...erplexed Maybe it what I was feeling was due to the growth spurt???
> 
> Anyway, I'm not itching much anymore. I tweaked the recipe of my first batch and added the Vatika coconut oil and amla oil (both from my Indian grocery). That may have helped...
> 
> HTH


 
WORD???? like i said...imma stick this one out!


----------



## Tru_Mind (Jan 25, 2008)

I've known about Monistat since I've joined LHCF, but I going to finally give it a try.

My hair has been coming out in the crown area for years, and that area has always been tender to the touch. For the past 2 yrs I've had uncontrollable dandruff. I thought that it was from detoxing my body, but I now realize that is could be something more. I know that detoxing alone will heal my scalp, but I want quicker results, because I'm tired of my hair coming out in the crown area. If my hair wasn't coming out in the crown area it would be very long, but every couple of months, I have to cut the sides and the back of my hair to even up with the crown. If I didn't do this, the shape of my hair would look like a complete mess.




After reading this entire thread, I think that I will try Neosporin AF instead.


----------



## OrangeMoon (Jan 30, 2008)

This is the first time getting the itches using MN...I mean it's like non-stop but, I'm staying strong hopefully I can make it to APL by the end of March.  It's seems like I'm there but I'm going to give it some more time.


----------



## Misshairdiva (Feb 23, 2008)

Just a thought.... 
Maybe someone will be bold enough to put it on only one side of their head... and then you would REALLY know if it works if the other side is longer or not???
Any takers for that challange?
(not doing it myself, just waiting for someone else to try it!)


----------



## LuyshuZ (Feb 24, 2008)

I have been using terconazole 0.4% for about two weeks now on and off(Ill be applying eod from now on). My hair is definately thicker, Ill start documenting growth as of now. I have no itching at all, I actually used to have mild dandruff and its gone


----------



## autumnbeauty29 (Feb 24, 2008)

I use Miconazole (the off brand) and this is my second tube and I have seen results. I mix it with a jar of Afrtica's Best super gro, a TB of castor and a TB of Amla. When I used it alone I had too much dryness for my liking. I will keep on with the off brand (other is too expensive)


----------



## Priss Pot (Feb 24, 2008)

MN really works!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jshug (Feb 24, 2008)

Ok I read the threads about the MN yesterday and decided to give it a try. I mixed MN,coconut oil,EVOO, sulfa 8 castor oil and a few drops of peppermint oil. Ok...can you say GREASE HEAD!!!! I couldn't do anything but pull my hair back in a bun. Although I liked the cool tingling, lol. I'm going to continue using it... and hopefully get my grow on.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 25, 2008)

You ladies never cease to amaze me! I never thought about using Monistat on my scalp. I've been dealing with itchy scalp for a while and I started a using a Sulfur 8 mix a little over a week ago. I started noticing a little NG but I'm curious about the MN. 

Has anyone tried it with Sulfur 8 or do you think it may cause a problem? I realy want to "kick-start" growth at my nape. I had severe breakage there a few month ago (it looks like it was shaved).  I also have a bald spot near in my crown (I noticed this after I removed my sew-in weave on January 5).


----------



## SmartyPants (Feb 28, 2008)

Platinum said:


> You ladies never cease to amaze me! I never thought about using Monistat on my scalp. I've been dealing with itchy scalp for a while and I started a using a Sulfur 8 mix a little over a week ago. I started noticing a little NG but I'm curious about the MN.
> 
> Has anyone tried it with Sulfur 8 or do you think it may cause a problem? I realy want to "kick-start" growth at my nape. I had severe breakage there a few month ago (it looks like it was shaved). I also have a bald spot near in my crown (I noticed this after I removed my sew-in weave on January 5).


 
I've used it with sulfur 8 and have gotten good results.  I am using it straight right now because I am too lazy to mix it.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 28, 2008)

SmartyPants said:


> I've used it with sulfur 8 and have gotten good results. I am using it straight right now because I am too lazy to mix it.


 
Thank you! I bought a tube of 4% MN and mixed in with my Sulfur 8 mixture. I may need to buy another tube because I had so many ingredients in my S8 mix already. I can't wait to see if this works for me.


----------



## sweetpeadst (Feb 28, 2008)

Im in I'll take pics tonight of my hair b4!! I gotta to make it to apl by december 08!!! Caramel Diva Hey girl!!


----------



## Platinum (Feb 28, 2008)

Bumping for KPH


----------



## KPH (Feb 28, 2008)

THANKS PLATINUM, I WROTE SOME INGREDIENTS DOWN


----------



## Platinum (Mar 1, 2008)

You're welcome. Good luck and happy hair growing!


----------



## urbanangelza (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi All, I'm new to the boards. I've used MN since 9 January. I achieved 1" growth in 2 1/2 weeks. I've had trims since then. I still use it but only about once a week and it does make my hair grow faster than it normally would. From September through to December, my hair grew less than this - so for 21/2 weeks that was great results.

Because of the cost, I use it diluted with Castor Oil and a few other oils, but the fastest growth I achieved was using full strength, undiluted on wet hair.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 2, 2008)

urbanangelza said:


> Hi All, I'm new to the boards. I've used MN since 9 January. I achieved 1" growth in 2 1/2 weeks. I've had trims since then. I still use it but only about once a week and it does make my hair grow faster than it normally would. From September through to December, my hair grew less than this - so for 21/2 weeks that was great results.
> 
> Because of the cost, I use it diluted with Castor Oil and a few other oils, but the fastest growth I achieved was using full strength, undiluted on wet hair.


 
Welcome to the site! Great results! Keep us posted on your progress!


----------



## urbanangelza (Mar 3, 2008)

Platinum said:


> Welcome to the site! Great results! Keep us posted on your progress!


Thanks Platinum !


----------



## Christa438 (Mar 5, 2008)

Has anyone used the 2% MN spray with success? I want to know if it is as safe as the cremes. I shook some up and sprayed it (on my hand). It felt cold.


----------



## TwistNMx (Mar 5, 2008)

Christa438 said:


> Has anyone used the 2% MN spray with success? I want to know if it is as safe as the cremes. I shook some up and sprayed it (on my hand). It felt cold.


Would you mind telling me the brand.  I've never seen it in spray form.
Thanks
HP


----------



## Christa438 (Mar 5, 2008)

High Priestess said:


> Would you mind telling me the brand. I've never seen it in spray form.
> Thanks
> HP


 

Okay...this says TING AF Antifungal Spray Powder. Compare to Lotrimin Spray Powder. Has 2% Miconazole Nitrate. Cures Athlete's foot and jock itch. Got from Fam Dollar.


----------



## TwistNMx (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks.  I don't think we have a farm dollar here.  However, I'm getting results so why complain...right?


----------



## yodie (Mar 16, 2008)

Check out my fotki to see my nape progress. MN has worked for me.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 17, 2008)

Great progress! I'm still using my MN/Sulfur8 mix. Hopefully I can start a Fotki soon to monitor my progress.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Mar 28, 2008)

I would never put vaginal cream on my head.
that is going too far.


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Mar 28, 2008)

samanthajones67 said:


> I would never put vaginal cream on my head.
> that is going too far.



ok.................


----------



## urbanangelza (Mar 29, 2008)

samanthajones67 said:


> I would never put vaginal cream on my head.
> that is going too far.


Lol - you're entitled to your opinion. Personally I would never put Onions on my scalp like some women do (stimulates growth apparently) - but Vaginal cream ? I figure if I can put it THERE (if needed), then my head is fine. The same solution is used to treat oral yeast infections in babies 
MN works for me, so I love it !


----------



## TwistNMx (Apr 7, 2008)

samanthajones67 said:


> I would never put vaginal cream on my head.
> that is going too far.


_Well, maybe you've always been fortunate. _
_You are so lucky to have such beautiful and long hair. _
_*It's just different things for different people...huh?_
_HP_


----------



## Tamrin (Apr 7, 2008)

samanthajones67 said:


> I would never put vaginal cream on my head.
> that is going too far.


 
Not everything is for every body. I think what scares people is the word vaginal. it being the most sensitive part of out bodies anything  made for it is less dangerous than anything we use in our hair. ie the Perm.


----------



## yodie (Apr 8, 2008)

High Priestess said:


> _Well, maybe you've always been fortunate. _
> _You are so lucky to have such beautiful and long hair. _
> _*It's just different things for different people...huh?_
> _HP_


 

I was thinking the exact same thing.  

It may sound weird to some, but I'm just grateful that it works for me.


----------



## lisana (Apr 16, 2008)

some folks act like vaginal cream is actually made from VAGINAS...it ain't. it contains ingredients that are used in other things you never think about but would use in a second. Certain ingredients are used in different ways all the time...if you found out today that vaginal cream was used in your favorite relaxer, or S-Curl, or NTM or CON, whateva, bet some of y'all who swear up and down 'bout what you ain't gonna put in your hair would be the first ones shutting the heck up and continuing to use your precious products, vaginal cream and all.


----------



## Poobity (Apr 17, 2008)

lisana said:


> *some folks act like vaginal cream is actually made from VAGINAS...it ain't.* it contains ingredients that are used in other things you never think about but would use in a second. Certain ingredients are used in different ways all the time...if you found out today that vaginal cream was used in your favorite relaxer, or S-Curl, or NTM or CON, whateva, bet some of y'all who swear up and down 'bout what you ain't gonna put in your hair would be the first ones shutting the heck up and continuing to use your precious products, vaginal cream and all.



The bolded made me , and your whole post is truth.

I don't use MN personally, but I don't knock those who do.


----------



## Caramela (Apr 17, 2008)

urbanangelza said:


> Hi All, I'm new to the boards. I've used MN since 9 January. I achieved 1" growth in 2 1/2 weeks. I've had trims since then. I still use it but only about once a week and it does make my hair grow faster than it normally would. From September through to December, my hair grew less than this - so for 21/2 weeks that was great results.
> 
> Because of the cost, I use it diluted with Castor Oil and a few other oils, but the fastest growth I achieved was using full strength, undiluted on wet hair.



If you are concerned about the cost, try the dollar store


----------



## Aggie (Apr 17, 2008)

I use MN myself only because I did a research on it first. I learned that MN is a treatment for fungus and since dandruff is a fungus of the scalp, I have no problems using MN to kill the dandruff on my scalp andif that was the only benefit, I would still be fine with it. But if it helps with hair growth, then it's just a double benefit for me IMO.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 17, 2008)

FYI:  Here's some information on MN I found on associatedcontent.com:-


Here's why anti-fungal cream might work to give you faster hair growth. The main ingredient in Monistat Vaginal Cream is Miconazole Nitrate. It's a synthetic antifungal used to stop fungus. It can work to promote hair growth because its oxidizing agents provide oxygen for the scalp allowing it to "breathe" and promote a healthy growing environment. Other antifungal creams have been used for years to treat dandruff and some have reported that it has sped up their hair growth at the same time. 

There's no need to worry about the safety of using Monistat on the scalp. If it's safe enough to use to treat a yeast infection in the vagina, one of the most sensitive places on a woman's body, it's safe enough to try on the scalp. The question is, will it speed up your hair growth or be a waste of money? Each person is different so you would have to try it for yourself. 

There have been some reported mild side effects, mainly headaches, if the Monistat is applied directly to the scalp without diluting it in a carrier oil such as olive oil, castor oil or jojoba oil. Mix the Monistat, or another brand of vaginal cream containing miconazole nitrate, with a carrier oil and follow up with a moisturizer to provide the moisture you need to comfortably apply the cream to your scalp. 

There will always be some that argue against using miconazole nitrate on the scalp and in hair products because they claim that it doesn't work and that it's a waste of money. And some will turn their noses up at the idea of using Monistat Vaginal Cream on the scalp. It might just be worth a try though as some people say that it has worked for them.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 17, 2008)

Here is some more info I found on MN on www.womanhairgrowth.com:-

*Miconazole nitrate hair growth*
Miconazole nitrate is one kind of a synthetic antifungal. It inhibits the growth of common dermatophytes and is generally suggested for the treatment of certain fungal infections of mucus membranes in the body. In other words it is a good cream that is used against fungus. All nitrates are good oxidizing agents. Hence miconazole nitrate hair growth includes the procedure of providing oxygen for the hair when used in the process of hair restoration and hair growth. 

Many believe that miconazole nitrate is not a good ingredient in hair growth products. However time and again it has been mentioned that different people have different kinds of reasons for their hair loss and only the correct study of their hair and their reason can give the correct remedy. Many people against the miconazole nitrate in their hair growth process are against it either because they have used it without proper medical advice. 

Also important point to be noted is that miconazole nitrate hair growth is a process that is gaining importance very slowly when compared to other procedures. We need to understand that there are still experiments going on to find how miconazole nitrate can provide enough support to hair growth. Also the process of experimentation is also being used to find what other ingredients can gel with miconazole nitrate to give the hair the required growth while also maintaining the health of the woman who uses the product or products. 

Miconazole nitrate is also used as an anti-fungal medicine on the human body especially for woman. It helps cure certain skin fungi around the vagina. This is also the reason why miconazole nitrate is infamous. Many people believe that this is a skin treatment medicine not as hair treatment medicine. Also miconazole nitrate is said to dry the skin wherever it is used and hence people would like to see how this ingredient can keep the moisture that is one of the key factors of having a healthy hair. Of course, it has worked better for people with oily skin more than those with dry hair. 

However there are different kind of people who have used miconazole nitrate and from then on enjoying the results of hair growth. Monistat is a famous miconazole nitrate that has been used as a perfect cure for yeast infection on vagina. However it is only very recently that miconazole can be applied for hair as it helps hair growth. Some also believe that after application of miconazole nitrate, they have found certain increase in the growth of the hair around the vagina and this lead to the experimentation with it for hair growth. This has been the same with Rogaine, though the authenticity of this story needs to be checked for miconazole nitrate. 
Miconazole nitrate is recently being discussed either in forums or in the manufacturers of hair growth products. Hence it is going to take some time to find more about miconazole nitrate hair growth.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 18, 2008)

This is great info. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TwistNMx (Apr 22, 2008)

yodie said:


> I was thinking the exact same thing.
> 
> It may sound weird to some, but I'm just grateful that it works for me.


 
So am I.
Some of the so-called weird things are what really work. 
I've seen results with MN.  My theory is don't knock it til' you've tried it. 

Some people use products which contain urine (called ~urea), but it's disguised in the ingredients as another name.  At least with MN you know what you are mixing in your product and can decide for yourself if it's for you.


----------



## lola-lola (May 7, 2008)

After reading this thread,I will definitely try MN,I plan to buy it tomorrow. I've been using MTG,sulfur 8 and (this other scientifically proven hair growth product I can't remember the name right now).


----------



## Afrobuttafly (Jun 8, 2008)

*whispers* So...if it makes the hair on ur head grow.. does that mean it makes ur vajayjay hair grow too?


----------



## longhairdreamzz (Jun 8, 2008)

MzNeekie said:


> *whispers* So...if it makes the hair on ur head grow.. does that mean it makes ur vajayjay hair grow too?


 
 OMG! It probably does...


----------



## Aggie (Jun 8, 2008)

MzNeekie said:


> *whispers* So...if it makes the hair on ur head grow.. does that mean it makes ur vajayjay hair grow too?


 


longhairdreamzz said:


> OMG! It probably does...


 
 Go back up this thread and read post #113 and the last 2 paragraphs for the answer.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 8, 2008)

creativeflower said:


> After reading this thread,I will definitely try MN,I plan to buy it tomorrow. I've been using MTG,sulfur 8 and (this *other scientifically proven hair growth product I can't remember the name right now*).


 
Okay creativeflower - fess up. What is the name of this product in the bolded? Inquiring mind wanna know.


----------



## Afrobuttafly (Jun 8, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Go back up this thread and read post #113 and the last 2 paragraphs for the answer.





I may now rest in peace.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 8, 2008)

MzNeekie said:


> I may now rest in peace.


 
You're so funny.


----------



## bermudabeauty (Jul 25, 2008)

My hair sheds already I personally beleive because of the amount of growth I have every month.  Im afraid I will shed even more if I use this stuff.  I get up to a 1/2 inch new growth every 5weeks.  I can't imagin how much my hair would shed if it grew any faster.


----------



## MA2010 (Jul 27, 2008)

I've been using MN for the past 2-3 weeks and my has grown considerably. My nape was terrible before and now it has grown in much more than before the MN. 

I mix mine with different oils and apply to scalp only every other night.


----------



## Hairicome (Jul 30, 2008)

Manushka said:


> I've been using MN for the past 2-3 weeks and my has grown considerably. My nape was terrible before and now it has grown in much more than before the MN.
> 
> I mix mine with different oils and apply to scalp only every other night.


 

I been reading several post and threads regarding monistat as a growth aid for over 2 hours now. I heard about it a year ago and found it to be quite interesting. Being that I did the "Big Chop" Brittany Spears style on 7/26/2008 I am more than willing to try sometime new and different. Life as we know it was formed from many ideas, trails and unusual experiments. I am a risk taker. I'm in. I will buy some tomorrow and I will post weekly/monthly pics to my fotki for review of authenticity. By the way my hair has been slow growing all my life. If this works for me I will become the poster child - spokes person shouting from the mountain top of LHCF.


----------



## Lebiya (Aug 4, 2008)

ok, so I have tried MN, but I would like to try it again to see if the results I got were real or I was going insane for a bit! I used it for about 2 weeks, I mixed it with about 5 omega 3,6,9 gel cap oils, some EO's, water , msn powder and I got mind boggling growth in less than 1 week, but I didn't measure, was also using CT though- But The headaches were like boombastic!!

I would like to try it again of course, but I need to find a way to stop the headaches.. any suggestions PLs??


----------



## Lebiya (Aug 4, 2008)

besides taking advil what did you do for the headaches?


----------



## anahnamuslyyours (Aug 4, 2008)

Lebiya said:


> ok, so I have tried MN, but I would like to try it again to see if the results I got were real or I was going insane for a bit! I used it for about 2 weeks, I mixed it with about 5 omega 3,6,9 gel cap oils, some EO's, water , msn powder and I got mind boggling growth in less than 1 week, but I didn't measure, was also using CT though- But The headaches were like boombastic!!
> 
> I would like to try it again of course, but I need to find a way to stop the headaches.. any suggestions PLs??


I found that moisturizing my hair first and then adding the MN as a sealant got ride of the headaches for me. You might also want to try using less. I recently put mine in a applicator bottle with a bit of olive oil to help it come out of the tip easier and that seems to be working out well, too. HTH.


----------



## Lebiya (Aug 4, 2008)

good idea about the moisturizing first, I will try that and see how things go


----------



## Hairicome (Aug 5, 2008)

I brought the "Dollar General" store brand of monistat and mixed it with my Boundless Tresses and I see something and my fotki pics tell it too. I chopped all of my hair off on 7/26/08 and I started using this mixture 7/31/08. I'm going to use it until I reach my goal of shoulder length natural hair and post updated pics monthly. My next update with be 8/26/08 the monthly anniversary of my Big Chop. I did post updated pics today just after 10 days post because I see, I see, I see some hair. Hairiiiiiiiiiiiicome


----------



## tabitha2cute (Aug 5, 2008)

whats neoporin AF?


----------



## Hairicome (Aug 11, 2008)

tiffers said:


> I used it for a few days, but had to stop cause it gave me pretty bad headaches. I mixed it with Miracle 8 oil and put it on my scalp once a day


 
You are right. It does give you a headache. However; the results are worth it to me because an Advil can cure the pain.


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 15, 2008)

I use this every other week btw Surge until its all gone.


----------



## Junebug D (Dec 16, 2008)

Does this stuff seriously work for dandruff? Because I've tried pretty much everything with no success-- not even eating fruit and drinking water helps with my itchy scalp and dandruff.  Medicated shampoos don't help, tea tree oil, ACV, none of it.  If someone tells me this stuff really does kill dandruff... then I am kinda willing to try it.


----------



## gissellr78 (Jan 4, 2009)

mrshicks2002 said:


> I use the family dollar brand MN. I onced used the walmart generic brand and didnt see any results. I dont know whats in it that makes the hair grows and help to thicken it as well, but all I can say is take a look in my fotki to check out my results from using it.
> http://public.fotki.com/mrshicks2002/mn-progress/
> 
> I mix mine with carrier and essential oil. I apply it to my scalp using a applicator bottle with the nozzle tip.
> ...


 


Gosh monistat....Nope skipping...


----------



## Aggie (Jan 4, 2009)

gissellr78 said:


> Gosh monistat....Nope skipping...


 
Actually it's not monistat itself that causes the hair to grow but the active ingredient miconazole nitrate (2%) that's the beneficial ingredient responsible for the growth of hair. I still use it on and off as well and it has worked wonders in keeping dandruff off my scalp too - which I find to be an added bonus.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 4, 2009)

shan_2001 said:


> Does this stuff seriously work for dandruff? Because I've tried pretty much everything with no success-- not even eating fruit and drinking water helps with my itchy scalp and dandruff. Medicated shampoos don't help, tea tree oil, ACV, none of it. If someone tells me this stuff really does kill dandruff... then I am kinda willing to try it.


 
Shan, it has kept dandruff off my scalp and controlls the itchies as well.


----------



## mcgheeola (Jan 4, 2009)

hi everybody im new here  and i love this site.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 4, 2009)

mcgheeola said:


> hi everybody im new here and i love this site.


----------



## mightycute912 (Jan 4, 2009)

I just started using it and I have not seen the results yet. I hope to see it soon though!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 4, 2009)

mightycute912 said:


> I just started using it and I have not seen the results yet. I hope to see it soon though!


 
Give it a reasonable amount of time, say 3 months to trace your progress. It helps to know what your hair's normal rate of growth is before embarking on a new growth product regimen because it would determine to a degree how well the product may be working for you, although this is not absolute. But it's a start. Good luck with it and your hair looks great by the way.


----------



## melodies815 (Feb 10, 2009)

I tried it a few times while I was in braids but I could never get comfortable with it.  I can admit that I saw growth because I retouched by twists and within 10 days, they were much looser than I had experienced ten days after retwisting in previous times.

So...it works really well - exceptionally well - but I don't use it anymore.  MT is enough for me...but I do kind of wish that I had found MN first.  I'm hair multitasking challenged.  

I love the updates on here....so encouraging.  HHG everyone!

cj


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Mar 24, 2009)

bumping...

anyone try using this under a DC with heat??


----------



## SmartyPants (Apr 22, 2009)

lwilliams1922 said:


> bumping...
> 
> anyone try using this under a DC with heat??


 
NO....     

MN is not a conditioner.  It is strictly a growth aid that should be used on your scalp only.  Using it on your hair will dry your hair out!!!


----------



## ebonyhair (Apr 23, 2009)

.....Sorry about the double post


----------



## ebonyhair (Apr 23, 2009)

I have been applying MN and bunning every day and I have been getting an exceptional amount of growth. These pics are from one month of using MN.


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Apr 23, 2009)

ebonyhair said:


> I have been applying MN and bunning every day and I have been getting an exceptional amount of growth. These pics are from one month of using MN.


 
Nice growth! What kind were you using?


----------



## camilla (Apr 23, 2009)

ebonyhair said:


> I have been applying MN and bunning every day and I have been getting an exceptional amount of growth. These pics are from one month of using MN.


 
are you mixing it with anything or using it straighterplexed


----------



## ebonyhair (Apr 23, 2009)

I dont mix it- I apply it straight to my scalp every morning and baggy the ends under a phony bun. I cant believe how fast this stuff works!!


----------



## SmartyPants (Apr 23, 2009)

ebonyhair said:


> I have been applying MN and bunning every day and I have been getting an exceptional amount of growth. These pics are from one month of using MN.


 

Holy Cow!!!!!         

I have been mixing Bee Mine with OCT or MT.  I am on the last of the Bee Mine/OCT mix now.  I had said I was not going to order anymore OCT or MT right now because I am sick of paying shipping charges.  So, I was planning to do a Bee Mine/MN mix (I have two full bottles of Bee Mine left) until I run out of the Bee Mine.  You post solidified that decision.


----------



## normacyri (Apr 23, 2009)

I started using MN (Dollar General brand) pretty much since I started LHCF ' 'cause what I read made sense to me and since I had terribly itchy scalp,I thought "Why not?"
I know it is what helped my growth spurt in my siggy, well that and coconut oil.

ETA: I mix mine with Sulpher 8, Bronner Bros. Castor Oil, Coconut Oil, Jojoba Oil and a little Vitamin E. Works for me and my fam'.


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Apr 23, 2009)

I was using the $store brand and got a NICE inch per month while I was using it on the regular.

I fell off and my growth has slowed to a crawl  

I'm checking out CHLORELLA right now but if that doesnt kick it back up I will be back to my mix of MN, EVOO and cayenne pepper


----------



## Platinum (Apr 23, 2009)

ebonyhair said:


> I dont mix it- I apply it straight to my scalp every morning and baggy the ends under a phony bun. I cant believe how fast this stuff works!!


 
That's some awesome growth! MN was the first growth aid I used when I joined LHCF. I'm not sure why I stopped because I got good growth when I used it. I may have to start back on it.


----------



## Aviah (Apr 23, 2009)

ebonyhair said:


> I have been applying MN and bunning every day and I have been getting an exceptional amount of growth. These pics are from one month of using MN.



Wow, how much growth is that, an inch in a month, or more?


----------



## ebonyhair (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm not sure how much growth it is- I didnt measure it- however, based on the pics it is alot of growth for one month.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 23, 2009)

I  just started using it again about a week ago (April 16th) myself and I have it mixed in with some OCT, BB Oil Moisturizer, jojoba and other oils, essential oils and sulfur 8, so I'll see how it goes.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 23, 2009)

ebonyhair said:


> I'm not sure how much growth it is- I didnt measure it- however, based on the pics it is alot of growth for one month.


 
I think I'll use it straight on my edges and nape area only for a while. I want them to grow faster so I hope it works this way.


----------



## lonelysky (Apr 23, 2009)

lisana said:


> some folks act like vaginal cream is actually made from VAGINAS...it ain't. it contains ingredients that are used in other things you never think about but would use in a second. Certain ingredients are used in different ways all the time...if you found out today that vaginal cream was used in your favorite relaxer, or S-Curl, or NTM or CON, whateva, bet some of y'all who swear up and down 'bout what you ain't gonna put in your hair would be the first ones shutting the heck up and continuing to use your precious products, vaginal cream and all.


 
I was reading this thread and found this post, its a throwback but I was  in real life. Hilarious. 

I'm thinking about trying this.


----------



## pri (Apr 23, 2009)

normacyri said:


> I started using MN (Dollar General brand) pretty much since I started LHCF ' 'cause what I read made sense to me and since I had terribly itchy scalp,I thought "Why not?"
> I know it is what helped my growth spurt in my siggy, well that and coconut oil.
> 
> ETA: I mix mine with Sulpher 8, Bronner Bros. Castor Oil, Coconut Oil, Jojoba Oil and a little Vitamin E. Works for me and my fam'.



Your progress is amazing! Keep up the good work!


----------



## pri (Apr 23, 2009)

ebonyhair said:


> I dont mix it- I apply it straight to my scalp every morning and baggy the ends under a phony bun. I cant believe how fast this stuff works!!



I sent you a pm asking how do you apply it...I must have over looked your post here. That is some great progress!


----------



## Aggie (Apr 24, 2009)

Juspri said:


> I sent you a pm asking how do you apply it...I must have over looked your post here. That is some great progress!


 
Juspri, just a note of caution, some persons get headaches from using the MN straight while others don't. So maybe do a little test first to see how you handle it. If you get a headache then try mixing it with a carrier oil and some moisturizer/sulfur 8.


----------



## lonelysky (Apr 24, 2009)

I was at walmart tonight and I had every intention of getting some (generic) Monistat but...THAT ISH IS EXPENSIVE! Even the generic stuff. It was going to be like $10 for the seven day and $8 for the 3 day. My husband was with me, and I could not justify buying that (especially since I would have had to explain what it was) for that much $$. 

Please tell me that you can get it at Dollar General for $5 or less.

Also, has anyone tried this with MTG?


----------



## Aggie (Apr 24, 2009)

jcsavestheday said:


> I was at walmart tonight and I had every intention of getting some (generic) Monistat but...THAT ISH IS EXPENSIVE! Even the generic stuff. It was going to be like $10 for the seven day and $8 for the 3 day. My husband was with me, and I could not justify buying that (especially since I would have had to explain what it was) for that much $$.
> 
> Please tell me that you can get it at Dollar General for $5 or less.
> 
> Also, has anyone tried this with MTG?


 
I know the thread is called Monistat on hair but what you are really looking for is active ingredient miconazole nitrate 2% found in monistat or foot fungal creams. You can actually just purchase miconazole nitrate 2% straight. I live in the Bahamas so I purchase mine from www.amazon.com.


----------



## pri (Apr 24, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Juspri, just a note of caution, some persons get headaches from using the MN straight while others don't. So maybe do a little test first to see how you handle it. If you get a headache then try mixing it with a carrier oil and some moisturizer/sulfur 8.



Hey Aggie, ok...thank you for the advice...I started w/ this about 2 weeks ago (or I think it was the 11th of this month) and I used it maybe 3 times but wasn't consistent b/c I wasn't to sure about it or how it was being used and wasn't to sure anyone was still using it and getting progress. So, I'm glad I found this thread b/c when I did a search I couldn't find anything recent. I'm going to use it again now everyday for a month and see what happens. I will try mixing it also. Which oil should I use? Something like coconut or jojoba..is that fine? Thank u!


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Apr 24, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I know the thread is called Monistat on hair but what you are really looking for is active ingredient miconazole nitrate 2% found in monistat or foot fungal creams. You can actually just purchase miconazole nitrate 2% straight. I live in the Bahamas so I purchase mine from www.amazon.com.



does the one on amazon contain mineral oil?
I couldnt see the other ingredients.


----------



## ebonyhair (Apr 24, 2009)

jcsavestheday said:


> I was at walmart tonight and I had every intention of getting some (generic) Monistat but...THAT ISH IS EXPENSIVE! Even the generic stuff. It was going to be like $10 for the seven day and $8 for the 3 day. My husband was with me, and I could not justify buying that (especially since I would have had to explain what it was) for that much $$.
> 
> Please tell me that you can get it at Dollar General for $5 or less.
> 
> Also, has anyone tried this with MTG?


 

You can get it from Family Dollar Its called-(*Miconazone Seven 1.59 oz*)-$3.00 or Dollar Tree (*Miconazex Seven Day 1.6 oz)-*$1.00 They both work great!
HTH


----------



## pri (Apr 24, 2009)

ebonyhair said:


> You can get it from Family Dollar Its called-(*Miconazone Seven 1.59 oz*)-$3.00 or Dollar Tree (*Miconazex Seven Day 1.6 oz)-*$1.00 They both work great!
> HTH



Do the ones you listed have mineral oil in them? I have 2 generic brands from a pharmacy and they both have mineral oil in it. I can't seem to find anything w/o mineral....


----------



## Aggie (Apr 24, 2009)

Juspri said:


> Hey Aggie, ok...thank you for the advice...I started w/ this about 2 weeks ago (or I think it was the 11th of this month) and I used it maybe 3 times but wasn't consistent b/c I wasn't to sure about it or how it was being used and wasn't to sure anyone was still using it and getting progress. So, I'm glad I found this thread b/c when I did a search I couldn't find anything recent. I'm going to use it again now everyday for a month and see what happens. I will try mixing it also. Which oil should I use? Something like coconut or jojoba..is that fine? Thank u!


 
Those 2 oils are my favorite oils when it comes to adding anything to my scalp so yes, those two are perfect. You can also use sweet almond, sunflower, wheat germ oil, and castor oils. The natural oils are your best bet although some ladies mix their MN with some generic oils as well but I don't know much about their results.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 24, 2009)

lwilliams1922 said:


> does the one on amazon contain mineral oil?
> I couldnt see the other ingredients.


 
The one I bought by Fougera has mineral oil in it, yes. I don't run scared because a little mineral oil is in a product because when i was young, my mom used to grease my scalp with Royal Crown grease and my hair and scalp were in the best shape of my life, but then again she kept it cornrowed and plaited up all the time too. Remember the sulfur 8 grease also has mineral oil in it but that really works.


----------



## pri (Apr 24, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Those 2 oils are my favorite oils when it comes to adding anything to my scalp so yes, those two are perfect. You can also use sweet almond, sunflower, wheat germ oil, and castor oils. The natural oils are your best bet although some ladies mix their MN with some generic oils as well but I don't know much about their results.



Ok...great! So I'll try one of those then. Thank you!


----------



## Aggie (Apr 24, 2009)

Juspri said:


> Do the ones you listed have mineral oil in them? I have 2 generic brands from a pharmacy and they both have mineral oil in it. I can't seem to find anything w/o mineral....


 
I think most of them do Juspri. I read a documentation on mineral oil by a doctor sometime back, and what he indicated was that the amoun of mineral oil in a product used on hair is really small and that there is no danger at all of it causing hair falling out. Since my mom used it on my scalp for the most part of my childhood and my hair looked it's best back then, I am re-thinking how I really feel about mineral oil. I mean, if it was so bad and after so many years of use, I shouldn't have any hair on my hair right now, ya know?


----------



## pri (Apr 24, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I think most of them do Juspri. I read a documentation on mineral oil by a doctor sometime back, and what he indicated was that the amoun of mineral oil in a product used on hair is really small and that there is no danger at all of it causing hair falling out. Since my mom used it on my scalp for the most part of my childhood and my hair looked it's best back then, I am re-thinking how I really feel about mineral oil. I mean, if it was so bad and after so many years of use, I shouldn't have any hair on my hair right now, ya know?



Ok....I was wondering b/c all of them I see have it in it. That's true...my grandmother used a grease called wildroot on my hair and that had mineral oil in it also and my hair was at it's best to so I know what your saying. I'm going to use it.


----------



## MummysGirl (Apr 24, 2009)

A couple of years ago, I tried MN, it was some sort of fungus treatment product... can't remember if it was vaginal or athlete's foot cream or something of that sort. It had the required 0.2% or was it 2% of MN in it.

Day 1: Ridiculous headache
Day 2: Same
Day 3: Stopped using it - no headache.

Since then I haven't tried it or any other growth aid (after trying ORS nape and temple balm which resulted in peeling scalp).

I understand that we can get a little impatient with our hair growth but after my experiences I've mentioned above, I have decided to stay away from growth aids, especially those that haven't been manufactured as growth aids.

It's good to see it has worked for a lot of ladies but those who haven't tried should just look out for any changes on the 1st few days of application - headaches, dry/itchy scalp, etc.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 24, 2009)

MummysGirl said:


> A couple of years ago, I tried MN, it was some sort of fungus treatment product... can't remember if it was vaginal or athlete's foot cream or something of that sort. It had the required 0.2% or was it 2% of MN in it.
> 
> Day 1: Ridiculous headache
> Day 2: Same
> ...


 
Thank you for expressing your concerm MG. I'm sure the ladies here really appreciate it and will take your advice and watch for signs that it's not for them. I have been using it the first 4 months  of my hair journey and got good results with no issues, I simply got lazy. But now that I am transitioning to texlaxed hair, I started using it again last week for faster growth results again. Thanks again honey.


----------



## pri (Apr 24, 2009)

MummysGirl said:


> A couple of years ago, I tried MN, it was some sort of fungus treatment product... can't remember if it was vaginal or athlete's foot cream or something of that sort. It had the required 0.2% or was it 2% of MN in it.
> 
> Day 1: Ridiculous headache
> Day 2: Same
> ...



Thank you for the advice...I'll be sure to keep an eye for anything.


----------



## prettyFine (Apr 24, 2009)

mcgheeola said:


> hi everybody im new here and i love this site.


 
me to! don't you though? these ladies really know their stuff and they are kind and helpful.


----------



## lwilliams1922 (May 1, 2009)

You know I just dont know why I havent kept up with the MN.
Looking back at the past year the MN time is the only time I've been able to get 1 inch per month.


I just need to stop freaking out over the mineral oil and get back to using it 3-5 nights per week.  
Mental note: head back to the Dollar store and stock up.


I also just started baggying the ends of my twists at night.


----------



## Aggie (May 1, 2009)

lwilliams1922 said:


> You know I just dont know why I havent kept up with the MN.
> Looking back at the past year the MN time is the only time I've been able to get 1 inch per month.
> 
> 
> ...


 
You're not the only one that was getting great results and stopped lwilliams1922. I did as well but now I'm back on the MN wagon and will keep it up this time for much longer than I did before.


----------



## Platinum (May 2, 2009)

I'm back to using MN. Aggie and Lwilliams, I'm in the same boat with you. Out of all of the growth aids I've used since I became a member, MN gave me the best results. I'm not sure why I stopped using it.


----------



## Aggie (May 3, 2009)

Platinum said:


> I'm back to using MN. Aggie and Lwilliams, I'm in the same boat with you. Out of all of the growth aids I've used since I became a member, MN gave me the best results. I'm not sure why I stopped using it.


 
Woo Hoo, welcome back Platinum. I just put some MN mixedw with OCT on my scalp a few minutes ago.


----------



## longr (May 3, 2009)

Count me in as well.  I had great (almost scary) results with the MN early last year, but stopped using it.  I'm back now (as of May 1) &  committed to using it for the next 90 days.  Hopefully this time around the results will be as good (and scary...lol) as before.


----------



## SmartyPants (Jul 19, 2009)

I stopped using it after great results too.  I know exactly why I stopped using it--because I'm a product junkie!!!!  I stopped using it to use MT/OCT.  Not only did I get less growth, but I also got aggravated because of the $$$ I had to shell out in S&H charges.  Then I tried Bee Mine which was a total joke.  So, two weeks ago I went back to MN.  I am currently mixing 1 part Bee Mine (I have another bottle of that to get rid of) with 5 parts MN and the oil in the Bee Mine solved the headache problem for me.  When I am done with the Bee Mine, I am going to mix it with Boundless Tresses.  The MN/Boundless Tresses mix was giving me a full inch per month when I used that mix.  I am hereby vowing not to switch again for at least one full year.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 19, 2009)

SmartyPants said:


> I stopped using it after great results too. I know exactly why I stopped using it--because I'm a product junkie!!!! I stopped using it to use MT/OCT. Not only did I get less growth, but I also got aggravated because of the $$$ I had to shell out in S&H charges. Then I tried Bee Mine which was a total joke. So, two weeks ago I went back to MN. I am currently mixing 1 part Bee Mine (I have another bottle of that to get rid of) with 5 parts MN and the oil in the Bee Mine solved the headache problem for me. When I am done with the Bee Mine, I am going to mix it with Boundless Tresses. The MN/Boundless Tresses mix was giving me a full inch per month when I used that mix.* I am hereby vowing not to switch again for at least one full year*.


 
I think I will join you in the year long use of MN and stop all other growth aids to get optimal results again myself.


----------



## doll-baby (Jul 19, 2009)

I just started back using MN in May I stopped using it to get on the MT bandwagon but that was a total bust for me. Any growth that I received from MT was over shadowed by the shedding,as a result my hair thinned out pretty badly. Now that I'm using MN again I have great hair growth and I am gaining my thickness back.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Jul 19, 2009)

Count me in as well, Ladies, MN is the stuff for me.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 19, 2009)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Count me in as well, Ladies, MN is the stuff for me.


 Oh yes BBB, let's do this together. I have some DC on my hair now that will stay in overnight and I'll wash it out in the morning. Starting tomorrow night, me and MN have a date. I will use it either every night or every other night minimum and I am going for a whole year this go round, while in braids too.


----------



## ebonyhair (Jul 19, 2009)

I stopped for a while and just started again today!I LOVE MN!!

Result of daily MN and bunning!!!!!!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

ebonyhair said:


> I stopped for a while and just started again today!I LOVE MN!!
> 
> Result of daily MN and bunning!!!!!!


 

Wow, Good growth!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Jul 20, 2009)

You and me, Aggie, my dear.  1 Year, I should be waistlength at the end of this journey, YESSss!!



Aggie said:


> Oh yes BBB, let's do this together. I have some DC on my hair now that will stay in overnight and I'll wash it out in the morning. Starting tomorrow night, me and MN have a date. I will use it either every night or every other night minimum and I am going for a whole year this go round, while in braids too.


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Jul 20, 2009)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Count me in as well, Ladies, MN is the stuff for me.



so the MN gets along with BKT?

I'm gonna have to pull mine out.


----------



## song_of_serenity (Jul 20, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I think I will join you in the year long use of MN and stop all other growth aids to get optimal results again myself.


HEY!

I think i might bc after I take these kinky twists out...or in December making it a full year's transition. Anyway, I had the thought of revisiting MN today...I think I'll do so. I got great results. why oh why did I stop?

HHG ladies!!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Jul 20, 2009)

Girl, I hope so...I pray that it yields tremendous results between the both of them...growth and retention 



lwilliams1922 said:


> so the MN gets along with BKT?
> 
> I'm gonna have to pull mine out.


----------



## Long-n-Strong_Naturally (Jul 20, 2009)

Seriously though remember to talk to your Dr. if you are taking blood thinners 'k?

http://www.monistat.com/safety-guide.jsp

Also according to the website you can't use a condom while you are using monistat. Does that mean we can't even wear a very..very loose plastic cap on our heads?

I actually may try it once I stop laughing


----------



## Ltown (Jul 20, 2009)

I got a headache using monistat, even tried to use less any suggestions?


----------



## SmartyPants (Jul 20, 2009)

doll-baby said:


> I just started back using MN in May I stopped using it to get on the MT bandwagon but that was a total bust for me. Any growth that I received from MT was over shadowed by the shedding,as a result my hair thinned out pretty badly. Now that I'm using MN again I have great hair growth and I am gaining my thickness back.


 
I was getting shedding with the MT/OCT too...  and since my hair is naturally thin, the last thing I needed was to lose extra strands.


----------



## SmartyPants (Jul 20, 2009)

ltown said:


> I got a headache using monistat, even tried to use less any suggestions?


 
Try mixing it with something that has oil in it.  I've used it with both Bee Mine and Boundless Tresses--both are oil based.  I got more growth with the Boundless Tresses.  I mix it together in a bowl.  I use 1 oz. of the oil based growth aid for every 5 oz. of MN and that controls the headaches for me without making my hair/scalp too oily.  I then use a color applicator bottle (the one with the thin tip) to apply it to my scalp.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 20, 2009)

ltown said:


> I got a headache using monistat, even tried to use less any suggestions?


 
I get a dull headache when I use it straight myself but when I mix it with some natural carrier oil, a little bit of hair moisturizer, and sulfur 8 grease or powdered sulfur and a few drops of essential oil. Voila! Stretch it out and go from there. Try a little at a time to test your tolerance level of it. I have the perfect mixture for my head right now.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 20, 2009)

song_of_serenity said:


> HEY!
> 
> I think i might bc after I take these kinky twists out...or in December making it a full year's transition. Anyway, I had the thought of revisiting MN today...I think I'll do so. I got great results. why oh why did I stop?
> 
> HHG ladies!!


 
Yeah, I stopped too to try MT but I like the results from the MN a lot better. I got about 1/8 to 1/4 inches over and above the normal growth rate for me. So I"m back to it myself. The remaining MT and OCT I have left, I will use up as 5 minute protein treatments in the shower.


----------



## ellehair (Jul 20, 2009)

I bought MN as well when I 1st joined and got great growth in my nape area and then i stopped using it regularly due to being a PJ as well.  Im back on this starting tonight. I will mix mine with JBCO... soo this is like an unofficial challenge for us ladies..


----------



## Kerryann (Jul 20, 2009)

Lets make it a challenge im so in i gave up on MT it doesnt do anything for me so when is the start date of this challenge so that i can rack up on my MN


----------



## Aggie (Jul 20, 2009)

Kerryann said:


> Lets make it a challenge im so in i gave up on MT it doesnt do anything for me so when is the start date of this challenge so that i can rack up on my MN


 
That's why we're here Kerryann. I only have about 3 inches of new growth and maybe 4-5 inches of relaxed hair still left on my head right now. I intend to trim off all the straight relaxed hair and texlax my whole head sometime next year. So this is very timely for me to start an MN challenge and see where my hair will be in a year from now.


----------



## Kerryann (Jul 20, 2009)

Okay im going to buy MN this weekend and i will just use MT to condition my hair once a week


----------



## Ltown (Jul 21, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I get a dull headache when I use it straight myself but when I mix it with some natural carrier oil, a little bit of hair moisturizer, and sulfur 8 grease or powdered sulfur and a few drops of essential oil. Voila! Stretch it out and go from there. Try a little at a time to test your tolerance level of it. I have the perfect mixture for my head right now.


I did try to put less MN in it but I'll look at your receipe folder. Love you fotki! Thanks


----------



## Aggie (Jul 21, 2009)

ltown said:


> I did try to put less MN in it but I'll look at your receipe folder. Love you fotki! Thanks


 
I hope it works for you ltown.


----------



## Bretagne (Jul 21, 2009)

I am using Monistat 7 on my hair and have been using it since December. I'll post pictures when I get home tonight.


----------



## ellehair (Jul 21, 2009)

Bretagne said:


> I am using Monistat 7 on my hair and have been using it since December. I'll post pictures when I get home tonight.


 
Have you seen good results?


----------



## Bretagne (Jul 21, 2009)

Yes. My hair fell out in certain spots due to dying it too soon after another dye job. So I cut all of my relaxed ends off (I BC'ed) and now I am approaching shoulder length. I'll post some pictures tonight but I haven't had a relaxer in about 2 months so I'll post an update near the end of August.



ljamie4 said:


> Have you seen good results?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm in Senegalese Twists now(very small) so I'm going to have to try to make a mix that's more of a liquid consistency so I can apply it with an applicator bottle. My last mix was like a "grease" and it worked well but now I need a mix that's easier to apply.


----------



## Bretagne (Jul 21, 2009)

Here are my pictures. The First two are from December 08 and the last one is July 09


----------



## melodies815 (Jul 22, 2009)

Oooohhh...another bandwagon.

I like it.  I'm jumping on...

Is this a challenge yet?  I wanna join!!!   

:bouncegre:creatures:

subscribing...

cj


----------



## Aggie (Jul 22, 2009)

melodies815 said:


> Oooohhh...another bandwagon.
> 
> I like it. I'm jumping on...
> 
> ...


 
Yay! Christi's on board. Welcome sweetie.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm applying my MN mix right now before it gets too late. I am getting a litle tired early today.


----------



## Bretagne (Jul 23, 2009)

Yeah, Ladies. Are we going to make this a challenge?


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Jul 23, 2009)

Bretagne said:


> Yeah, Ladies. Are we going to make this a challenge?



I vote yes!

I'm all over it.  When my hair was tightly curly a few months back i got great growth with it.  I stopped using it and the inch per month stopped as well.  

Now I'm back mixing dollar general brand 50% with carrier oil and wow It looks like it's taking off already.   

I'm bkt'ing it now so the new growth it VERY noticible!


----------



## trendydiva (Jul 23, 2009)

OOH OOH i hope there is a challenge in this.. i just ordered a batch of MN from ebay waiting on it to get here so i can start! please make this a challenge i will join in a milli-second!


----------



## Aggie (Jul 23, 2009)

Bretagne said:


> Yeah, Ladies. Are we going to make this a challenge?


 
I think we should. I am starting my hair journey all over again, so an MN challenge would be perfect for me as well.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 23, 2009)

My hair is still wet from my DC treatment today and since I'm airdrying, I know that it will probably take all night to dry so I'll pass on the MN application for tonight and resume it tomorrow night.


----------



## missnurselady (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm up for a challenge


----------



## Lebiya (Jul 24, 2009)

I think I might have to try this again for sure. 
I'm going to mix the Moe's recipe with 3 tubes of monistat 7.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 24, 2009)

I just applied my MN to my scalp and lightly massgaed it in this morning.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jul 24, 2009)

I've been using it mixed with my OCT and a lil Hot Six Oil, and it really relieves my dry scalp/dandruff. I apply it to my scalp every other day.


----------



## trendydiva (Jul 24, 2009)

Still waiting for my ordered batch to come so i can get started... damn ebay why is it taking so long...


----------



## Everything Zen (Jul 25, 2009)

Ok so has anyone ever made up a spray concoction with MN and used it all over their hair? I assume no matter how you try to just apply to the scalp some gets on your hair anyway so why not (I'm lazy and I hate oiling my scalp)? I added it to a bottle with EVOO rosemary and tea tree oils along with some water and then I sprayed my head and decided to baggie for the night. I also used a mix of MN with EVOO on my scalp and massaged it in. I figure, I might as well go for broke on the NG before my next relaxer in October. I bought this a long time ago after stalking the MN threads so I figured I might as well use it up if nothing else.


----------



## SmartyPants (Jul 25, 2009)

Aggie said:


> My hair is still wet from my DC treatment today and since I'm airdrying, I know that it will probably take all night to dry so I'll pass on the MN application for tonight and resume it tomorrow night.


 
I am actually hiding my hair.  I have an event next May and I am trying to get to APL by then (I am close to SL).  So, I am wearing phony buns.  Because I am in a phony bun every day, I have been applying my MN mix everyday because I don't have to worry about my hair looking good.  Even on wash day, the MN goes on as I am rollersetting my hair.

I also have thin temples...  I apply the MN mix all over my scalp at night before I go to bed.  But I also apply it to my temples in the morning when I wake up.  They are filling in nicely.


----------



## SmartyPants (Jul 25, 2009)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> I've been using it mixed with my OCT and a lil Hot Six Oil, and it really relieves my dry scalp/dandruff. I apply it to my scalp every other day.


 
OT:

I'm loving your latest hair color!!!


----------



## Aggie (Jul 25, 2009)

Everything Zen said:


> Ok so has anyone ever made up a spray concoction with MN and used it all over their hair? I assume no matter how you try to just apply to the scalp some gets on your hair anyway so why not (I'm lazy and I hate oiling my scalp)? I added it to a bottle with EVOO rosemary and tea tree oils along with some water and then I sprayed my head and decided to baggie for the night. I also used a mix of MN with EVOO on my scalp and massaged it in. I figure, I might as well go for broke on the NG before my next relaxer in October. I bought this a long time ago after stalking the MN threads so I figured I might as well use it up if nothing else.


 

I have never used MN in a spray. Don't think I will either. I'm a little on the frugal side NOW, so I consider it wayyy too expensive for me to waste it applying on my hair when I know it's real bebefit is on my scalp. But you know, if it works for you, then go it.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 25, 2009)

SmartyPants said:


> I am actually hiding my hair. I have an event next May and I am trying to get to APL by then (I am close to SL). So, I am wearing phony buns. Because I am in a phony bun every day, I have been applying my MN mix everyday because I don't have to worry about my hair looking good. Even on wash day, the MN goes on as I am rollersetting my hair.
> 
> I also have thin temples... I apply the MN mix all over my scalp at night before I go to bed. But I also apply it to my temples in the morning when I wake up. They are filling in nicely.


 
Talking about thin temples, I did this by adding MN and a few drops of essential oil to ORS Fertilizing Serum because it was light and easy to apply. I massaged this in every night for 5 minutes and now my temple hairs are wonderfully filled in.

I did apply MN to my scalp yesterday morning and henna'ed my hair last night. DCing all day today and will wash it out late this afternoon. I will apply my MN tonight after my hair dries.


----------



## Ltown (Jul 25, 2009)

I made the Aggie MN mix and this is day two with no headaches. Aggie thanks you!


----------



## Aggie (Jul 25, 2009)

ltown said:


> I made the Aggie MN mix and this is day two with no headaches. Aggie thanks you!


 You're welcomed ltown. Glad it worked for you.


----------



## melodies815 (Jul 25, 2009)

Hey there!!

I know this is an un-offocial challenge, but I put it on my temples and on the thinner spots of hair tonight.

I know it works because I used it previously and got major results

I will post again in a month!!!

Great, great thread!!!

cj


----------



## UGQueen (Jul 28, 2009)

gunna go buy some of this stuff right now..


----------



## Aggie (Jul 28, 2009)

I have been using the MN on my scalp daily since last Monday. I will continue to use daily or every other day.


----------



## MaryJane3000 (Jul 30, 2009)

idk the idea of coo-cream on my scalp seems like a bit much for me, i may try it when the weather gets colder if my growth slows down, but I need some hardcore evidence before I go out and buy it. I know it's an antifungal so I can see it healing any scalp conditions one may have but other than that idk why it would increase growth.


----------



## song_of_serenity (Jul 30, 2009)

Been using since my BC. I hope to see results soon...
I did before. 

Wonder why we fall off using things that obviously work to try something "new?"


----------



## SmartyPants (Aug 6, 2009)

song_of_serenity said:


> Been using since my BC. I hope to see results soon...
> I did before.
> 
> * Wonder why we fall off using things that obviously work to try something "new?"*



Because we're product junkies and we need professional help!


----------



## SmartyPants (Aug 6, 2009)

How is everyone doing on this?  I have been using it faithfully everyday.  It's been 20 days since my last relaxer (@ 3 weeks) and I already have about a 1/2 to 3/4 inch of new growth in some places (my edges grow last).


----------



## lcherilu (Aug 6, 2009)

ive been using it for 10 days nd i too can say this stuff works.
i also added frenchees just this monday so think this contributing to the growth as well. 

I cant wait to take down these braids nd see the growth!


----------



## doll-baby (Aug 6, 2009)

I relaxed 4 weeks ago and I have about half an inch of new growth. I've been using MN every other day for the past 3 weeks. I'm going to try and wait to 10 weeks before relaxing.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 7, 2009)

Still using my MN at least 3-4 times a week. I need to increase that to every night now though.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 9, 2009)

Since my henna treatment 3 weeks ago, my grays are showing fiercely now since starting to use the MN on my scalp again, YAY! I will give it until the end of the year before I do a length check of all my new growth hairs. I can't measure the relaxed ends because I won't be keeping them after the new year.

I will definitely be needing a henna treatrment this coming week for sure to cover the new gray root areas.


----------



## autumnlesean (Aug 9, 2009)

OKAY, i mad a mn mix today it consists of:

*Hollywoods Olive Oil Creme'
3 Tubes of MN 2% (1 oz)
Sulfur
Africas Best Ultimate Herbal Oil
Tea Tree Oil
Coconut Oil
EVOO
Water*...I plan to apply this to my scalp underneath my sew in every other day or every 2 days...The consistency is light,and watery.I aimed for this bc i didnt want to weigh my sew in down,and its wayyy easy to apply.How does this sound?


----------



## Aggie (Aug 9, 2009)

autumnlesean said:


> OKAY, i mad a mn mix today it consists of:
> 
> *Hollywoods Olive Oil Creme'*
> *3 Tubes of MN 2% (1 oz)*
> ...


 
The ingredient list sounds fine but how much of the other oils, etc, will you be using. I use only 2 tubes of MN in an entire 24 oz mix. MN gives some ladies headaches when it is too concentrated. Make sure to check your tolerance of it. If you are getting headaches then simply dilute it with some more oil or moisturizer.


----------



## autumnlesean (Aug 9, 2009)

Welll,actually i used it like 3 days ago,and didnt feel any tingles like everyone was saying.......Soooo i added another tube!!! LOL!! And yess i feel the headaches as we speak!!
About 20% is hollywoods olive creme
30% MN
20% Sulfur
10% oils (coconut,evoo, & tea tree)
And the rest water...

I was jus adding as i went so I'd have a cream/watery consistency,so I didnt really measure. But its about 22 fl oz


----------



## Aggie (Aug 9, 2009)

autumnlesean said:


> Welll,actually i used it like 3 days ago,and didnt feel any tingles like everyone was saying.......Soooo i added another tube!!! LOL!! And yess i feel the headaches as we speak!!
> About 20% is hollywoods olive creme
> 30% MN
> 20% Sulfur
> ...


 
Add some essential oil like rosemary, lavender or cedarwood to it for a tingling sensation. Add a little at a time until it is at a tolerable strength for your scalp. If you are pregnant, don't use any essential oils until you do a research on essential oils and pregnancy first. I know that it is safe to sparingly use lavender and tea tree essential oils after the first trimester.

I would take out the water and just use a creamy water-based moisturizing hair lotion instead. The sulfur is good but for added thickness, you may want to add a little sulfur 8 grease but it's not necessary. I like my mixture creamy. The oils will separate but vigorously shaking the bottle fixes that.


----------



## lcherilu (Aug 10, 2009)

Well i just wanted to post an update with pictures. I started using MN on June 29th.









And took this picture today






I wish I took more pictures of the sides and the middle. Sorry I didn't but i do see more than normal growth. I plan to take these braids out Wednesday. I cant wait to see the growth! I will keep everyone posted.


----------



## Hot40 (Aug 12, 2009)

Question can i mix just one tube with oils?


----------



## Hot40 (Aug 13, 2009)

Bumping for answer to my question.


----------



## SmartyPants (Aug 13, 2009)

Hot40 said:


> Bumping for answer to my question.



I think you can.  Everyone's mix is different so you should mix it however you are comfortable.


----------



## SmartyPants (Aug 13, 2009)

I added Capzasin-HP to my bottle.  As you know, when I do my wash and sets, I put the growth aid on as I am rollersetting because it is no big deal how my hair looks since most of it is hidden under a phony bun all day any way.

Here's how the new Capzasin-HP mix went after I did my rollerset and got under the hair dryer.







:burning: :burning: :burning: :burning: :burning:

About 15-20 minutes into my dry cycle, the burning stopped.  But good Lord that was hot!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Aug 13, 2009)

SmartyPants said:


> I added Capzasin-HP to my bottle.  As you know, when I do my wash and sets, I put the growth aid on as I am rollersetting because it is no big deal how my hair looks since most of it is hidden under a phony bun all day any way.
> 
> Here's how the new Capzasin-HP mix went after I did my rollerset and got under the hair dryer.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aggie (Aug 16, 2009)

Hot40 said:


> Question can i mix just one tube with oils?


Absolutley Hot40. I only use 2.5 tubes and a mixture of oils and moisturizer because I don't like making it too frequently. I make a 24 oz batch that lasts me a while.


----------



## melodies815 (Aug 21, 2009)

I know I joined this, but I forgot to check the email where I was subscribed and forgot that I joined.

My hair is in kinky twists, so seeing the growth should be easy.  I have to dilute a little because I get massive headaches and crazy itchies...but this stuff works like crazy!

I'll update in a month.  Seems like mostly everyone is seeing progress, though...and that's good.

Nice thread!

cj


----------



## outspokenwallflower (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi everyone, I just bought a tube of the MN 2% from Dollar General yesterday.

I was just wondering how everyone was specifically using it? Do you part your hair and rub some on each part or is there an easier way to go about that? Also, do the majority of you mix it or use it straight? I may wanna try it without dilution just to see if I experience any side effects first...

Hope someone can chime in and help me out =D


----------



## Aggie (Aug 23, 2009)

outspokenwallflower said:


> Hi everyone, I just bought a tube of the MN 2% from Dollar General yesterday.
> 
> I was just wondering how everyone was specifically using it? Do you part your hair and rub some on each part or is there an easier way to go about that? Also, do the majority of you mix it or use it straight? I may wanna try it without dilution just to see if I experience any side effects first...
> 
> Hope someone can chime in and help me out =D


 
Some people, including myself, get disturbing headaches from using MN straight on the scalp. I mix mine with natural oils, sulfur or sulfur 8 grease,some type of daily hair moisturizer and a few drops of essential oils. I add all these ingredients to a color applicator bottle, shake to mix, and apply to my scalp every other night before bed.  

Make sure to not lay it on too thick or you would end up with an oily pillow case. You really only need a little of it nightly, massage for 5-10 minutes, and voila, that's all there is to it. For exact measurements that I use, please see my fotki for the recipe.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 23, 2009)

Maybe I'll try it, If I ever decide to use something other than Mega-Tek.


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Aug 23, 2009)

outspokenwallflower said:


> Hi everyone, I just bought a tube of the MN 2% from Dollar General yesterday.
> 
> I was just wondering how everyone was specifically using it? Do you part your hair and rub some on each part or is there an easier way to go about that? Also, do the majority of you mix it or use it straight? I may wanna try it without dilution just to see if I experience any side effects first...
> 
> Hope someone can chime in and help me out =D



I mix mine with different things depending on what I feel like.  When I do it its about 50-50 with some type of oil. 

I do make parts and rub it in with my fingers. I really dont want to much mineral oil on my hair so I TRY to keep it on the scalp. It can take some time but I'm not that exact with it.


----------



## Taina (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm curious about this method, but i don't want to sound skeptical, but i don't notice too much grow (at leats with pictures i've seen) for me is like the natural lenght people can achieve in a month or so.


----------



## Crissi (Aug 23, 2009)

How often/long for can you use it, because the MN equivalent in the UK says you can use it on your scalp for a month. Does that mean I should alternate it? Or is it safe to use daily for extended periods of time?


----------



## Aggie (Aug 23, 2009)

Taina said:


> I'm curious about this method, but i don't want to sound skeptical, but i don't notice too much grow (at leats with pictures i've seen) for me is like the natural lenght people can achieve in a month or so.


 

That's because too many ladies don't give it enough time to work effectively because we're too busy jumping on the next growth aid train. But it really does work on hair growth if you give it at least 6 months, you'll see a marked difference in yournormal growth rate and the rate of growth after using MN. Check out this link http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=158917.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 23, 2009)

Crissi said:


> How often/long for can you use it, because the MN equivalent in the UK says you can use it on your scalp for a month. Does that mean I should alternate it? Or is it safe to use daily for extended periods of time?


 
It is safe to use daily if you wish but I really think every other day application is quite enough.


----------



## Crissi (Aug 23, 2009)

Aggie said:


> It is safe to use daily if you wish but I really think every other day application is quite enough.



Thanks, when I did use it I would use it every other day anyway one day MN the next Vatika oil


----------



## Aggie (Aug 23, 2009)

Crissi said:


> Thanks, when I did use it I would use it every other day anyway one day MN the next Vatika oil


 
You're welcomed Crissi.


----------



## outspokenwallflower (Aug 24, 2009)

So the 1st night I tried it mixed with some Argan Oil and the next night I tried it straight...when I did it straight, I didn't get any headaches or feel any other side effects that was mentioned here, so I may just try it straight for awhile or mix it with oil from time to time...I hope to see results in the near future! =D


----------



## beans4reezy (Aug 24, 2009)

I was at the pharmacy filling a prescription yesterday and I said to myself, "okay, let me pick up a tube while I am here.." Of course I couldn't find any!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Sep 15, 2009)

Chiming in as one who uses MN  as a growth aid. I'm just mixing it with hair oil and conditioner...will be adding flowers of sulfur when it arrives this week.


----------



## NJoy (Jan 27, 2010)

Hey??  Where'd everybody go?  I just read the entire thread.  Don't leave a sista hanging.  Bumping for updates.  (or is there an official Challenge thread somewhere?)


----------

